# In due parole: non ho ancora tradito e già sto male ... richiesta di aiuto



## Lavarello (19 Luglio 2012)

*In due parole: non ho ancora tradito e già sto male ... richiesta di aiuto*

Buongiorno a tutti,

mi presento prima di tutto: sono un bell’ometto di quasi 40 anni, sto con mia moglie da una quindicina di anni e sposato da quasi 10 anni. Bella moglie, due bei bimbi, bella casetta, bel mutuo a carico, lavoro stressante ma soddisfacente, tutto perfetto. Ottima intesa con mia moglie, sesso il giusto, ma bel sesso, appagante e talvolta trasgressivo. Nessuna necessità di andare a cercar grane “altrove”….fino ad oggi.
Tutto ha inizio meno di 10 gg fa’, e premetto che non è successo nulla con questa donna. Nulla di fisico, per lo meno.
Ultimamente (mannaggia le brutte compagnie…) esco quel paio di sere la settimana, si sa d’estate è bello e vivo in una gran bella zona. Un determinato giorno della settimana c’è un locale molto frequentato, vedo questa donna, che conosco in quanto ex compagna di un mio conoscente, parliamo un po’, complici un paio di bicchieri di troppo, si inizia a scherzare e, andando un po’ in profondità nella discussione, si arriva alle proposte, in un modo naturale, bello e per nulla volgare. In quel momento, vedendo nubi grigie all’orizzonte, scappo a gambe levate. 
Da quel giorno ci sono stati tonnellate di sms ed un paio di telefonate nelle quali lei stessa mi dice “pensiamoci bene, tu tieni famiglia”… Una donna un pochino più spregiudicata avrebbe sfruttato il momento mentre lei rimanda a me la decisione perché sono io alla fine che se scelgo me ne devo assumere la responsabilità. 
Ci siamo rivisti nello stesso locale la seconda volta: gli sguardi, le frasi, mamma mia che bello….
Morale della favola? Non è successo nulla direte, cosa cacchio vuoi, son passati 4 giorni in croce, quindi fatti un paio di impacchi con il ghiaccio e rilassati…
Macchè, sto di merda, ma di merda merda merda. Penso a lei in continuazione e penso sia reciproco. Mi ha fatto complimenti che mia moglie non mi fa più da almeno 5 anni, ed il mio ego e la mia autostima, che è in disidratazione da un po’, cresce e di parecchio. 
Ho scritto e detto cose che non pensavo di essere più capace di esprimere e mi sento apprezzato. Sarà un colpo di fulmine? Boh, manco mi ricordo cosa sia. 
Tutto questo disastro interiore (oggi ho saltato il pranzo ed io di solito mi mangio anche le gambe del tavolo..) mi sta facendo star male fisicamente, talvolta ho pure gli occhi lucidi… Il senso di colpa, per un qualcosa che di fisico non è ancora capitato, (ma a livello mentale sono un po’ troppo avanti…) mi sta scannando.
Mia moglie naturalmente ha determinate caratteristiche fisiche che sono quelle che apprezzo di più. Se mi guardo in giro noto sempre donne simili, perché è lo “stereotipo” che piace a me. Indovinate com’è l’altra??? L’esatto contrario…
Io però sto male, come se mia moglie l’avessi già tradita, ma questo è successo "solo" nelle parole e non nei fatti.
Io però non riesco a smettere di pensare all’altra, che oltretutto è di una bellezza prorompente.
Aiuto. Davvero.

Saluti
Lavarello


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Luglio 2012)

Lavarello ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti,
> 
> mi presento prima di tutto: sono un bell’ometto di quasi 40 anni, sto con mia moglie da una quindicina di anni e sposato da quasi 10 anni. Bella moglie, due bei bimbi, bella casetta, bel mutuo a carico, lavoro stressante ma soddisfacente, tutto perfetto. Ottima intesa con mia moglie, sesso il giusto, ma bel sesso, appagante e talvolta trasgressivo. Nessuna necessità di andare a cercar grane “altrove”….fino ad oggi.
> Tutto ha inizio meno di 10 gg fa’, e premetto che non è successo nulla con questa donna. Nulla di fisico, per lo meno.
> ...


Bene, guarda... te la faccio semplice. Sì, sì, tutta l'adrenalina, tutto bello, ti senti desiderato ecc... magari farai pure del buon sesso, riderete, ti sentirai di nuovo ragazzino...ecc...
Poi tua moglie ti scoprirà ( mi appello ai traditori: ditemi se Lavarello vi sembra uno che non si fa sgamare, Lavarello non offenderti, si fa sgamare il 90%) e d'un tratto, probabilmente, niente, proprio nulla sarà più come prima. Dai un'occhiata in giro sul forum e ti renderai conto di quello che le puoi far passare. Poi vedi tu.


----------



## la_tradita (19 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Bene, guarda... te la faccio semplice. Sì, sì, tutta l'adrenalina, tutto bello, ti senti desiderato ecc... magari farai pure del buon sesso, riderete, ti sentirai di nuovo ragazzino...ecc...
> Poi tua moglie ti scoprirà ( mi appello ai traditori: ditemi se Lavarello vi sembra uno che non si fa sgamare, Lavarello non offenderti, si fa sgamare il 90%) e d'un tratto, probabilmente, niente, proprio nulla sarà più come prima. Dai un'occhiata in giro sul forum e ti renderai conto di quello che le puoi far passare. Poi vedi tu.


sono d'accordo, leggiti il forum prima di fare cazzate


----------



## Simy (19 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Bene, guarda... te la faccio semplice. Sì, sì, tutta l'adrenalina, tutto bello, ti senti desiderato ecc... magari farai pure del buon sesso, riderete, ti sentirai di nuovo ragazzino...ecc...
> Poi tua moglie ti scoprirà ( mi appello ai traditori: ditemi se Lavarello vi sembra uno che non si fa sgamare, Lavarello non offenderti, si fa sgamare il 90%) e d'un tratto, probabilmente, niente, proprio nulla sarà più come prima. Dai un'occhiata in giro sul forum e ti renderai conto di quello che le puoi far passare. Poi vedi tu.


:up:


----------



## quella del cellulare (19 Luglio 2012)

la_tradita ha detto:


> sono d'accordo, leggiti il forum prima di fare cazzate



bravissima ahahahaha


----------



## Lavarello (19 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Bene, guarda... te la faccio semplice. Sì, sì, tutta l'adrenalina, tutto bello, ti senti desiderato ecc... magari farai pure del buon sesso, riderete, ti sentirai di nuovo ragazzino...ecc...
> Poi tua moglie ti scoprirà ( mi appello ai traditori: ditemi se Lavarello vi sembra uno che non si fa sgamare, Lavarello non offenderti, si fa sgamare il 90%) e d'un tratto, probabilmente, niente, proprio nulla sarà più come prima. Dai un'occhiata in giro sul forum e ti renderai conto di quello che le puoi far passare. Poi vedi tu.


Nel mio lavoro racconto palle per utto il giorno anche fissando negli occhi le persone, ma in questo caso faccio parte della categoria dei COGLIONI. Si mi sgama la sera stessa, appena apro il cancello con il telecomando....


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Luglio 2012)

Lavarello ha detto:


> Nel mio lavoro racconto palle per utto il giorno anche fissando negli occhi le persone, ma in questo caso faccio parte della categoria dei COGLIONI. Si mi sgama la sera stessa, appena apro il cancello con il telecomando....


L'avevo capito. Non saresti qui altrimenti.


----------



## Simy (19 Luglio 2012)

Lavarello ha detto:


> Nel mio lavoro racconto palle per utto il giorno anche fissando negli occhi le persone, ma in questo caso faccio parte della categoria dei COGLIONI. Si mi sgama la sera stessa, appena apro il cancello con il telecomando....


ecco appunto...lascia perdere


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Luglio 2012)

Lavarello ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti,
> 
> mi presento prima di tutto: sono un bell’ometto di quasi 40 anni, sto con mia moglie da una quindicina di anni e sposato da quasi 10 anni. Bella moglie, due bei bimbi, bella casetta, bel mutuo a carico, lavoro stressante ma soddisfacente, tutto perfetto. Ottima intesa con mia moglie, sesso il giusto, ma bel sesso, appagante e talvolta trasgressivo. Nessuna necessità di andare a cercar grane “altrove”….fino ad oggi.
> Tutto ha inizio meno di 10 gg fa’, e premetto che non è successo nulla con questa donna. Nulla di fisico, per lo meno.
> ...


Fortuna 2 parole .....


----------



## exStermy (19 Luglio 2012)

Lavarello ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti,
> 
> mi presento prima di tutto: sono un bell’ometto di quasi 40 anni, sto con mia moglie da una quindicina di anni e sposato da quasi 10 anni. Bella moglie, due bei bimbi, bella casetta, bel mutuo a carico, lavoro stressante ma soddisfacente, tutto perfetto. Ottima intesa con mia moglie, sesso il giusto, ma bel sesso, appagante e talvolta trasgressivo. Nessuna necessità di andare a cercar grane “altrove”….fino ad oggi.
> Tutto ha inizio meno di 10 gg fa’, e premetto che non è successo nulla con questa donna. Nulla di fisico, per lo meno.
> ...


Tagliatelo e dallo ar gatto...

ahahahah


----------



## aristocat (19 Luglio 2012)

Mi ha colpito come ti esprimi nel senso che mi sembri un po' frivolino. Simpatico ma frivolino, appunto.
Uno che... se non era lei poteva essere un'altra, insomma. 
Consiglio due pesi da attaccare ai piedi per tenerli per terra 

ari


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Tagliatelo e dallo ar gatto...
> 
> ahahahah


che dici Ste'? Nutella?


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Luglio 2012)

Lavarello ha detto:


> Nel mio lavoro racconto palle per utto il giorno anche fissando negli occhi le persone, ma in questo caso faccio parte della categoria dei COGLIONI. Si mi sgama la sera stessa, appena apro il cancello con il telecomando....



Bravo, hai trovato il posto giusto, riuscirai subito a fare gruppo qui dentro hahaahahahahhahahahahah
e se avevi qualche dubbio preparati a moltiplicarli x 1000 hahaahahahahahhahahaha


----------



## perplesso (19 Luglio 2012)

Lavarello ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti,
> 
> mi presento prima di tutto: sono un bell’ometto di quasi 40 anni, sto con mia moglie da una quindicina di anni e sposato da quasi 10 anni. Bella moglie, due bei bimbi, bella casetta, bel mutuo a carico, lavoro stressante ma soddisfacente, tutto perfetto. Ottima intesa con mia moglie, sesso il giusto, ma bel sesso, appagante e talvolta trasgressivo. Nessuna necessità di andare a cercar grane “altrove”….fino ad oggi.
> Tutto ha inizio meno di 10 gg fa’, e premetto che non è successo nulla con questa donna. Nulla di fisico, per lo meno.
> ...


Tebeeeeeeee!!!! non ci 6 mai quando ci s'ha bisogno di te........


----------



## ferita (19 Luglio 2012)

Hai già tradito.
Sei nella fase  in cui non puoi più tornare indietro, è inutile anche quello che leggi qui.
Io, da moglie tradita, ti dico che da quando ho scoperto il tradimento ho perso tutto, specialmente la fiducia in lui, la nostra vita di coppia è cambiata radicalmente e nessuno ci darà mai più la serenità - tantomento la felicità - di prima.
Ma tu la serenità l'hai già perduta...cerca di non farti beccare almeno.


----------



## Simy (19 Luglio 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> *Hai già tradito*.
> *Sei nella fase in cui non puoi più tornare indietro, è inutile anche quello che leggi qui.
> *Io, da moglie tradita, ti dico che da quando ho scoperto il tradimento ho perso tutto, specialmente la fiducia in lui, la nostra vita di coppia è cambiata radicalmente e nessuno ci darà mai più la serenità - tantomento la felicità - di prima.
> Ma tu la serenità l'hai già perduta...cerca di non farti beccare almeno.


ottimista è


----------



## lothar57 (19 Luglio 2012)

Lavarello ha detto:


> Nel mio lavoro racconto palle per utto il giorno anche fissando negli occhi le persone, ma in questo caso faccio parte della categoria dei COGLIONI. Si mi sgama la sera stessa, appena apro il cancello con il telecomando....


Buonasera Lavarello...benvenuto!!!scopatela che casso aspetti....ma non fare l'invornito..ben lontano da casa.Poi ascolta il vecchio Lothar..ho 15 anni piu di te....e'capitato la mattina l'''altra'' e la sera con la moglie..stai tranquillo non si accorgera' di niente.Anch'io racconto balle tutto il giorno...ahahahhha...coraggio...Lothar e'con te.:mrgreen:


----------



## ferita (19 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ottimista è



La sua testa è lì, è dall'altra...lui già sa che tradirà la moglie


----------



## exStermy (19 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> che dici Ste'? Nutella?


4 strati grazie....ar porticciolo de vacanza serve na boa....

hai impegni per mese prossimo?

ahahahah


----------



## exStermy (19 Luglio 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> La sua testa è lì, è dall'altra...lui già sa che tradirà la moglie


basta che dopo nun viene a scassa' er cazzo qua...

ops...troppo tardi..

ahahahah


----------



## ferita (19 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> basta che dopo nun viene a scassa' er cazzo qua...
> 
> ops...troppo tardi..
> 
> ahahahah



La moglie!!! Lei verrà qui...come sto facendo io!!:mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Luglio 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> La moglie!!! Lei verrà qui...come sto facendo io!!:mrgreen:


ehm... Ferita... vorremmo evitarlo...


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Luglio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Buonasera Lavarello...benvenuto!!!scopatela che casso aspetti....ma non fare l'invornito..ben lontano da casa.Poi ascolta il vecchio Lothar..ho 15 anni piu di te....e'capitato la mattina l'''altra'' e la sera con la moglie..stai tranquillo non si accorgera' di niente.Anch'io racconto balle tutto il giorno...ahahahhha...coraggio...Lothar e'con te.:mrgreen:


Te sta boun, t'an ved brisa ch'l'è un invurnì?


----------



## Simy (19 Luglio 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> La sua testa è lì, è dall'altra...lui già sa che tradirà la moglie



è ancora in tempo per fermarsi:mrgreen:


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Te sta boun, t'an ved brisa ch'l'è un invurnì?


oh finalmente una che parla il francese haahahahahahahahahaah


----------



## FataIgnorante (19 Luglio 2012)

Stai attento. Ha scelto Lei per te. Ha scelto Lei di dare a te la responsabilità di fare questo passo.
Se vuoi tradire, tradisci ma con un bel pelo sullo stomaco, ma visto quello che hai postato e scritto, non sei il tipo, tua moglie ti sgama in due nanosecondi appena pisci fuori dalla routine famigliare,caratteriale,lavorativa.
Se non vuoi tradire, vai da una professionista e vedi come ti senti. Se ti senti di merda sai come potrebbe essere.
Non sei un traditore e si vede, sei solo una persona sull'orlo di una cazzata.
.......gioca d'anticipo, attacca, racconta tutto a tua moglie e allarga gli orizzonti trasgressivi di cui parlavi....magari ti prendono altre voglie....ma con Lei.


----------



## battiato63 (19 Luglio 2012)

Lavarello ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti,
> 
> mi presento prima di tutto: sono un bell’ometto di quasi 40 anni, sto con mia moglie da una quindicina di anni e sposato da quasi 10 anni. Bella moglie, due bei bimbi, bella casetta, bel mutuo a carico, lavoro stressante ma soddisfacente, tutto perfetto. Ottima intesa con mia moglie, sesso il giusto, ma bel sesso, appagante e talvolta trasgressivo. Nessuna necessità di andare a cercar grane “altrove”….fino ad oggi.
> Tutto ha inizio meno di 10 gg fa’, e premetto che non è successo nulla con questa donna. Nulla di fisico, per lo meno.
> ...


ogni lasciata è persa....:mrgreen:


----------



## Lavarello (19 Luglio 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Mi ha colpito come ti esprimi nel senso che mi sembri un po' frivolino. Simpatico ma frivolino, appunto.
> Uno che... se non era lei poteva essere un'altra, insomma.
> Consiglio due pesi da attaccare ai piedi per tenerli per terra
> 
> ari


Se mai leggero, ma non frivolo. 
Leggero ma fedele. Non penso potesse essere un'altra. Vabbè.
Grazie per l'aiuto, tolgo il disturbo.


----------



## aristocat (19 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> è ancora in tempo per fermarsi:mrgreen:


----------



## exStermy (19 Luglio 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> La moglie!!! Lei verrà qui...come sto facendo io!!:mrgreen:


ma le tradite nun rompono...ce mancherebbe...

 te porterei pure a casa...

ahahahah


----------



## battiato63 (19 Luglio 2012)

*lavarello*

se proprio non ce la fai presentala a me....:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (19 Luglio 2012)

Lavarello ha detto:


> Se mai leggero, ma non frivolo.
> Leggero ma fedele. Non penso potesse essere un'altra. Vabbè.
> *Grazie per l'aiuto, tolgo il disturbo*.


permaloso però si....


----------



## exStermy (19 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> oh finalmente una che parla il francese haahahahahahahahahaah


e' merito del Sangiovese...

ahahahah


----------



## aristocat (19 Luglio 2012)

Lavarello ha detto:


> Se mai leggero, ma non frivolo.
> Leggero ma fedele. Non penso potesse essere un'altra. Vabbè.
> Grazie per l'aiuto, tolgo il disturbo.


Vabé dai ma non prendertela


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Luglio 2012)

Lavarello ha detto:


> Se mai leggero, ma non frivolo.
> Leggero ma fedele. Non penso potesse essere un'altra. Vabbè.
> Grazie per l'aiuto, tolgo il disturbo.


Ma che disturbo, non fare il permaloso. A volte si provoca per vedere le reazioni, no? Mica abbiamo sfere di cristallo qui.


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> oh finalmente una che parla il francese haahahahahahahahahaah


navajo, 'gnorante!


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Luglio 2012)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Stai attento. Ha scelto Lei per te. Ha scelto Lei di dare a te la responsabilità di fare questo passo.
> Se vuoi tradire, tradisci ma con un bel pelo sullo stomaco, ma visto quello che hai postato e scritto, non sei il tipo, tua moglie ti sgama in due nanosecondi appena pisci fuori dalla routine famigliare,caratteriale,lavorativa.
> Se non vuoi tradire, vai da una professionista e vedi come ti senti. Se ti senti di merda sai come potrebbe essere.
> Non sei un traditore e si vede, sei solo una persona sull'orlo di una cazzata.
> .......gioca d'anticipo, attacca, racconta tutto a tua moglie e allarga gli orizzonti trasgressivi di cui parlavi....magari ti prendono altre voglie....ma con Lei.


quoto


----------



## Lavarello (19 Luglio 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Vabé dai ma non prendertela


Tranquilla, sono permaloso ma non proprio così.
Mi sono dilungato nello spiegare la situazione per poter avere dei commenti più attendibili (non direi consigli...). Ne ho parlato con 2/3 persone ed alla fine le cose che ti vengono dette son sempre le stesse: non farlo, fai una cazzata -oppure- dai, trombala senza pietà, e finito con lei inizia con un'altra.
Quindi se ho sono sembrato leggero o coglione perchè non vado e basta, sorry.
Penso di essere ancora in tempo per uscirne, era bello però parlarne al di là poi dei commenti da bifolco ricevuti, o di quelli troppo severi.


----------



## battiato63 (19 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma che disturbo, non fare il permaloso. A volte si provoca per vedere le reazioni, no? Mica abbiamo sfere di cristallo qui.


non avremo  le sfere di cristallo.... ma a volte si rompomo lo stesso
:mrgreen:


----------



## battiato63 (19 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ehm... Ferita... vorremmo evitarlo...


e perchè mai?... l'accoglieremo a.. braccia aperte?
:mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Luglio 2012)

Lavarello ha detto:


> Tranquilla, sono permaloso ma non proprio così.
> Mi sono dilungato nello spiegare la situazione per poter avere dei commenti più attendibili (non direi consigli...). Ne ho parlato con 2/3 persone ed alla fine le cose che ti vengono dette son sempre le stesse: non farlo, fai una cazzata -oppure- dai, trombala senza pietà, e finito con lei inizia con un'altra.
> Quindi se ho sono sembrato leggero o coglione perchè non vado e basta, sorry.
> Penso di essere ancora in tempo per uscirne, era bello però parlarne al di là poi dei commenti da bifolco ricevuti, o di quelli troppo severi.


Non è questione di severità. Io so di cosa sto parlando. Il tradimento che per te ha l'aspetto dell'avventura, per tua moglie potrebbe essere tutt'altro. Non è uguale per tutti... uso il condizionale infatti. Ma qui è arrivata gente che non sapeva più che senso avesse la sua vita, me compresa. Perchè per tradire... ci vuole tutto un contorno. E da parte di chi è stato tradito... la prospettiva è molto diversa. C'è gente che ci mette anni a rimettere assieme i cocci, gente che si separa. Tanti. E' bene che tu sappia cosa stai rischiando, no?


----------



## Tebe (19 Luglio 2012)

Lavarello ha detto:


> Tranquilla, sono permaloso ma non proprio così.
> Mi sono dilungato nello spiegare la situazione per poter avere dei commenti più attendibili (non direi consigli...). Ne ho parlato con 2/3 persone ed alla fine le cose che ti vengono dette son sempre le stesse: non farlo, fai una cazzata -oppure- dai, trombala senza pietà, e finito con lei inizia con un'altra.
> Quindi se ho sono sembrato leggero o coglione perchè non vado e basta, sorry.
> Penso di essere ancora in tempo per uscirne, era bello però parlarne al di là poi dei commenti da bifolco ricevuti, o di quelli troppo severi.


Ciao Lavarello....
allora.

Tutti ti dicono di non farlo ok..


Ma tu sei qui e ne vuoi parlare quindi...la tua "intenzione" mi sembra opposta...

Cosa vi dite negli sms?
Qual'è ora il vostro grado di confidenza?
Vi siete...baciati?

Non faccio la guardona ma devo capire se darti qualche consiglio anti sgamo, considerato che per me...hai già deciso che...

vai.


----------



## lunaiena (19 Luglio 2012)

Laverello dopo 10 giorni torna sulla terra...
se vuoi farlo e non essere beccato aspetta in pó ...
riprenditi già da questo cambiamento fare tutto così veloce ti farà beccare...
E prima di farlo pensa bene cosa stai mettendo in gioco..
e se ne vale la pena...


----------



## lothar57 (19 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Te sta boun, t'an ved brisa ch'l'è un invurnì?



di ben su burdela del Savio....as dis tan i vad brisa....

comunque e'vero mica tutti sono il Sublime Lothar Insgamabile


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Luglio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Laverello dopo 10 giorni torna sulla terra...
> se vuoi farlo e non essere beccato aspetta in pó ...
> riprenditi già da questo cambiamento fare tutto così veloce ti farà beccare...
> E prima di farlo pensa bene cosa stai mettendo in gioco..
> e se ne vale la pena...


Oddio Luna... mi stai preoccupando...:mrgreen:


----------



## exStermy (19 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> che sei indiana con la piuma? o un alpino ahahhaahhahahahahahahah


senza piuma...e se chiama Anguilla Sgusciante....

na' vita prima era Cozza Pelosa...

ahahahah


----------



## lothar57 (19 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ciao Lavarello....
> allora.
> 
> Tutti ti dicono di non farlo ok..
> ...



Tebina..non tutti..ti pare che io possa farlo????ahhhhhhhhhh...anche perche'stasera se Astharoth mi aiuta..ahahahahah


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Luglio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> di ben su burdela del Savio....as dis tan i vad brisa....
> 
> comunque e'vero mica tutti sono il Sublime Lothar Insgamabile


hai ragione :mrgreen:. ma forse t'an i vad brisa.


----------



## lunaiena (19 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Oddio Luna... mi stai preoccupando...:mrgreen:


Ho detto una cazzate come al solito...??


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> senza piuma...e se chiama Anguilla Sgusciante....
> 
> na' vita prima era Cozza Pelosa...
> 
> ahahahah


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Luglio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ho detto una cazzate come al solito...??


non so... ma dici le stesse cose che dico io:mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (19 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> hai ragione :mrgreen:. ma forse t'an i vad brisa.



dimentichi che essendo felino ho la super vista...anche notturna..ocio ragassola....che stanotte forse saro'dalle tue parti...dormi preoccupata...aahahahahahh


----------



## aristocat (19 Luglio 2012)

Lavarello ha detto:


> Tranquilla, sono permaloso ma non proprio così.
> Mi sono dilungato nello spiegare la situazione per poter avere dei commenti più attendibili (non direi consigli...). Ne ho parlato con 2/3 persone ed alla fine le cose che ti vengono dette son sempre le stesse: non farlo, fai una cazzata -oppure- dai, trombala senza pietà, e finito con lei inizia con un'altra.
> Quindi se ho sono sembrato leggero o coglione perchè non vado e basta, sorry.
> Penso di essere ancora in tempo per uscirne, era bello però parlarne al di là poi dei commenti da bifolco ricevuti, o di quelli troppo severi.


Dai, qui i commenti attendibili non mancano


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Luglio 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Dai, qui i commenti attendibili non mancano


E' ito...


----------



## exStermy (19 Luglio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> dimentichi che essendo felino ho la super vista...anche notturna..ocio ragassola....che stanotte forse saro'dalle tue parti...dormi preoccupata...aahahahahahh


ellamadonna....

el spaventi de la bassa...

della faiga fa man bassa...

ahahahah


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Luglio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> dimentichi che essendo felino ho la super vista...anche notturna..ocio ragassola....che stanotte forse saro'dalle tue parti...dormi preoccupata...aahahahahahh


non sgommare che ho le finestre aperte e mi svegli:mrgreen:


----------



## aristocat (19 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> E' ito...


:mrgreen:


----------



## la_tradita (19 Luglio 2012)

Lavarello ha detto:


> Tranquilla, sono permaloso ma non proprio così.
> Mi sono dilungato nello spiegare la situazione per poter avere dei commenti più attendibili (non direi consigli...). Ne ho parlato con 2/3 persone ed alla fine le cose che ti vengono dette son sempre le stesse: non farlo, fai una cazzata -oppure- dai, trombala senza pietà, e finito con lei inizia con un'altra.
> Quindi se ho sono sembrato leggero o coglione perchè non vado e basta, sorry.
> Penso di essere ancora in tempo per uscirne, era bello però parlarne al di là poi dei commenti da bifolco ricevuti, o di quelli troppo severi.


leggiti la mia storia, è simile alla tua ma dalla prospettiva opposta.
se il mio lui me ne avesse parlato o avesse cercato di capire il perché della sua "passione travolgente" invece di buttarsi e basta forse le cose sarebbero andate diversamente.
invece si e fatto sgamare dopo 10 giorni e poi è scappato...

valuta bene quello che provi per tua moglie prima di fare qualcosa, e anche se decidi di tirarti indietro cerca di capire cosa manca dal tuo rapporto e parlane con lei.
non sono d'accordo con chi dice che pensare di tradire sia come tradire. pensare di tradire secondo me andrebbe preso come il sintomo di un disagio, un campanello d'allarme di problemi più o meno evidenti che andrebbero affrontati, in un modo o nell'altro.


----------



## Nordica (19 Luglio 2012)

Lavarello ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti,
> 
> mi presento prima di tutto: sono un bell’ometto di quasi 40 anni, sto con mia moglie da una quindicina di anni e sposato da quasi 10 anni. Bella moglie, due bei bimbi, bella casetta, bel mutuo a carico, lavoro stressante ma soddisfacente, tutto perfetto. Ottima intesa con mia moglie, sesso il giusto, ma bel sesso, appagante e talvolta trasgressivo. Nessuna necessità di andare a cercar grane “altrove”….fino ad oggi.
> Tutto ha inizio meno di 10 gg fa’, e premetto che non è successo nulla con questa donna. Nulla di fisico, per lo meno.
> ...


scegli tu la tua vita!

le mogli diventano arredamenti di casa disprezzate e sfruttate
invece questa nuova fiamma ti potrà dare molto di più?
una due tre belle situazioni sentimentali sotto le lenzuola e poi?

pensaci bene!

potresti anche rivalutare tua moglie!

cmq io questi mariti che vanno in giro nei locali in caccia non li capisco? non sposatevi e sarete liberi in eternità!


----------



## lothar57 (19 Luglio 2012)

Nordica ha detto:


> scegli tu la tua vita!
> 
> le mogli diventano arredamenti di casa disprezzate e sfruttate
> invece questa nuova fiamma ti potrà dare molto di più?
> ...


Nordica...poi mica sempre e'vero vedi Tebe..ha trovato un'amante che ha 20 anni piu'del marito mezzo impotente:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:..e anche  a me ne sono capitate reattive come cavedani del lago di garda....ma chisse frega molte amanti molto onore...


----------



## aristocat (19 Luglio 2012)

Nordica ha detto:


> scegli tu la tua vita!
> 
> le mogli diventano arredamenti di casa disprezzate e sfruttate
> invece questa nuova fiamma ti potrà dare molto di più?
> ...


:up:


----------



## Lostris (19 Luglio 2012)

Lavarello ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti,
> 
> mi presento prima di tutto: sono un bell’ometto di quasi 40 anni, sto con mia moglie da una quindicina di anni e sposato da quasi 10 anni. Bella moglie, due bei bimbi, bella casetta, bel mutuo a carico, lavoro stressante ma soddisfacente, tutto perfetto. Ottima intesa con mia moglie, sesso il giusto, ma bel sesso, appagante e talvolta trasgressivo. Nessuna necessità di andare a cercar grane “altrove”….fino ad oggi.
> Tutto ha inizio meno di 10 gg fa’, e premetto che non è successo nulla con questa donna. Nulla di fisico, per lo meno.
> ...



Esistono eh, quegli incontri che ti prendono di pancia.
E trovarsi apprezzato in un certo modo, riprovare determinate sensazioni, può far vacillare.
Ci si abitua inevitabilmente un pò a ciò che si ha a fianco per lungo tempo.

Però, prima di buttartici a capofitto, perchè non provi a portare queste sensazioni all'interno del tuo rapporto con tua moglie?
Io, se tornassi indietro, farei così.
Ci parlerei, con la dovuta leggerezza per non farla preoccupare, ma con schiettezza per farle capire che per es. aver ricevuto dei complimenti da un'altra donna (puoi anche dirle che è una sconosciuta che hai incontrato una volta sola, non è questo il punto) ti ha scatenato delle sensazioni particolari, che vorresti/hai bisogno di riscoprire con tua moglie...
Poi puoi vedere tu fin dove/come aprirti in un certo modo.

Non è uno scherzo... nel migliore dei casi hai la tempra del traditore (ma, con tutta onestà, non mi sembra proprio) e il culo di non venir scoperto (spesso è solo fortuna). Nel peggiore ti sentirai una merda e manderai a puttane il tuo matrimonio in un mare di dolore e lacrime.
Tra questi bianco e nero una vasta scala di grigi possibili.

Il bello (o il brutto, a seconda della viltà delle persone), comunque, è che non c'è nulla di ineluttabile in questo tipo di eventi. Si sceglie.


----------



## Tebe (19 Luglio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Nordica...poi mica sempre e'vero vedi Tebe..ha trovato un'amante che ha 20 anni piu'del marito mezzo impotente:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:..e anche  a me ne sono capitate reattive come cavedani del lago di garda....ma chisse frega molte amanti molto onore...


maligno...

e il maleficio del pipino manager ti colpirà!


----------



## aristocat (19 Luglio 2012)

Nordica ha detto:


> cmq io questi mariti che vanno in giro nei locali in caccia non li capisco? non sposatevi e sarete liberi in eternità!


Ma il bello è che dopo dicono che la vivono male e che ci stanno male che sono combattuti :sonar:


----------



## la_tradita (19 Luglio 2012)

Lostris ha detto:


> Esistono eh, quegli incontri che ti prendono di pancia.
> E trovarsi apprezzato in un certo modo, riprovare determinate sensazioni, può far vacillare.
> Ci si abitua inevitabilmente un pò a ciò che si ha a fianco per lungo tempo.
> 
> ...


concordo.


----------



## Leda (19 Luglio 2012)

Nordica ha detto:


> scegli tu la tua vita!
> 
> *le mogli diventano arredamenti di casa disprezzate e sfruttate
> *invece questa nuova fiamma ti potrà dare molto di più?
> ...


In linea di massima concordo con il senso del tuo messaggio, però con il grassetto no, nel senso che è sempre responsabilità personale permettere a qualcuno di farci sentire così oppure no. Se non vuoi, nessuno può costringerti. Tuttalpiù arrivi alla conclusione di aver sposato un coglioncello frivolo, che già potrebbe essere una conclusione più adeguata.


----------



## lothar57 (19 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> maligno...
> 
> e il maleficio del pipino manager ti colpirà!



ahahah..impossibile bella mia..uno perche'l'ho inventato io....secondo perche'funziono anche troppo bene...sono minga l'Ocamorta dell'Olona...lo conosci no????:mexican:


----------



## Salomè (19 Luglio 2012)

Da quello che scrivi non ti vedo proprio un traditore 
E anche se tu decidessi di cedere alla tentazione... saresti divorato dai sensi di colpa e spiattelleresti tutto alla moglie.
Ti senti male già ora che non è successo niente, figuriamoci dopo.
Fai così, evita. Anche le trombate extra meritano rispetto,neh


----------



## Leda (19 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> >Tuttalpiù< che è un distributore nuovo? hahaahahahahahahahhha


http://dizionari.hoepli.it/Dizionario_Italiano/parola/tuttal_piu.aspx?idD=1&Query=tutt'al+più


----------



## passante (19 Luglio 2012)

Lostris ha detto:


> Esistono eh, quegli incontri che ti prendono di pancia.
> E trovarsi apprezzato in un certo modo, riprovare determinate sensazioni, può far vacillare.
> Ci si abitua inevitabilmente un pò a ciò che si ha a fianco per lungo tempo.
> 
> ...


quoto parecchio. lavarello, sei perfettamente in grado di andare oltre, l'ho fatto io e lo può fare chiunque. bisogna che ti aiuti interrompendo messaggini e telefonate, ovviamente. e oltre a questo bisogna che investi molto nel rapporto con tua moglie e che con lei ritrovi la complicità, la leggerezza, il divertimento che la quotidianità dopo un po' di anni finisce per seppellire. io non so dare consigli, ma ti posso dire che ce la puoi fare e che ne vale pena.


----------



## bastardo dentro (19 Luglio 2012)

Lavarello ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti,
> 
> mi presento prima di tutto: sono un bell’ometto di quasi 40 anni, sto con mia moglie da una quindicina di anni e sposato da quasi 10 anni. Bella moglie, due bei bimbi, bella casetta, bel mutuo a carico, lavoro stressante ma soddisfacente, tutto perfetto. Ottima intesa con mia moglie, sesso il giusto, ma bel sesso, appagante e talvolta trasgressivo. Nessuna necessità di andare a cercar grane “altrove”….fino ad oggi.
> Tutto ha inizio meno di 10 gg fa’, e premetto che non è successo nulla con questa donna. Nulla di fisico, per lo meno.
> ...


Caro il mio Lavarello.

 .....hai presente pulp fiction? ..."adesso vai a casa Ti fai una bella sega passa tutto...". sembra lafotocopia della mia storia. io complici i miei due bimbi piccolo ed un periodo di forti incomprensioni ci sono cascato... dopo anni, a livello interiore, pago ancora le conseguenze di ciò che ho fatto, dell'essermi innamorato, nonostante abbia miracolosamente evitato che mia moglie mi scoprisse.... da come scrivi mi sembra che tu non sia in grado di "gestire" la situazione come un traditore seriale e credo anche che le manifestazioni che descrivi, mancanza di appetito od altro, siano già di per loro significative. fermati e pensaci! e se proprio devi spendi 500 Euro prenditi una bella mignotta per un paio d'ore. ma non andare con quella gli hai già dato troppo significato.... tua moglie non lo merita i tuoi figli nemmeno, hai una vita bella e soddisfacente. non è mettere le mani su un altro culo che te la renderà migliore. le cose possono solo peggiorare....

bastardo dentro


----------



## Tebe (19 Luglio 2012)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> Caro il mio Lavarello.
> 
> .....hai presente pulp fiction? ..."adesso vai a casa Ti fai una bella sega passa tutto...". sembra lafotocopia della mia storia. io complici i miei due bimbi piccolo ed un periodo di forti incomprensioni ci sono cascato... dopo anni, a livello interiore, pago ancora le conseguenze di ciò che ho fatto, dell'essermi innamorato, nonostante abbia miracolosamente evitato che mia moglie mi scoprisse.... da come scrivi mi sembra che tu non sia in grado di "gestire" la situazione come un traditore seriale e credo anche che le manifestazioni che descrivi, mancanza di appetito od altro, siano già di per loro significative. fermati e pensaci! e se proprio devi spendi 500 Euro prenditi una bella mignotta per un paio d'ore. ma non andare con quella gli hai già dato troppo significato.... tua moglie non lo merita i tuoi figli nemmeno, hai una vita bella e soddisfacente. non è mettere le mani su un altro culo che te la renderà migliore. le cose possono solo peggiorare....
> 
> bastardo dentro



cavolo...ti sei innamorato dell'amante?


----------



## contepinceton (19 Luglio 2012)

Lavarello ha detto:


> Tranquilla, sono permaloso ma non proprio così.
> Mi sono dilungato nello spiegare la situazione per poter avere dei commenti più attendibili (non direi consigli...). Ne ho parlato con 2/3 persone ed alla fine le cose che ti vengono dette son sempre le stesse: non farlo, fai una cazzata -oppure- dai, trombala senza pietà, e finito con lei inizia con un'altra.
> Quindi se ho sono sembrato leggero o coglione perchè non vado e basta, sorry.
> Penso di essere ancora in tempo per uscirne, era bello però parlarne al di là poi dei commenti da bifolco ricevuti, o di quelli troppo severi.


Arrivo tardi, amico,
So cosa si passa nelle mie carni.
Ti dico che tu non hai tradito ancora.
Perchè la partita si gioca a letto mio caro.
Tutti siamo capaci a restare abbagliati lusingati da mille e più cose.
Ma finchè l'atto non è compiuto non è tradimento.

Tanto è vero mie care signore tradite...

Che un uomo
Può sempre a buon diritto essere sincero
E dire...
Senti cara, sto da cani, perchè sto vivendo sta cosa qua...cosa faccio?

Lui ora è nella fase lusingato e intortato...

Magari lui torna a casa...
Si confida e la moglie lo prende aschiaffi così rinsavisce...

Ma non condanniamo le intenzioni di questo bell'ometto...

Quanti mariti arrivano al punto di dire in cuor loro...se non la smette di lamentarsi e brontolare la copo...e invece fanno un sorriso e dicono...cara...ma perchè non ne parliamo un'altra volta dei tuoi problemi con le colleghe...o di quanto ti stressa la vicina...ecc..ecc..ecc..?

Bell'ometto fai un'analisi economica tra costi e benefici di questa situazione...
Perchè le carte dicono
Se ti perdi
Tuo danno!


----------



## bastardo dentro (19 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> cavolo...ti sei innamorato dell'amante?


minchia sì......


----------



## Tebe (19 Luglio 2012)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> minchia sì......


proprio Minkia.....
che bruttissima roba.

L'hai lasciata tu?
Puoi anche non rispondermi ma non conosco la tua storia e mi piacerebbe averne un idea...


----------



## contepinceton (19 Luglio 2012)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> minchia sì......


Bastardo anch'io mi sono sempre innamorato perdutamente...
Ma nessuna ha mai creduto al mio amore...
Perchè pensavano che stessi pigliandole per il culo...
E io capivo...dai pincy mettemelo nel culo...
E volevo tanto solo fare l'innamorato tantrico e asettico...e invece sono stato rovinato da loro...


----------



## Sabina_ (19 Luglio 2012)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> Caro il mio Lavarello.
> 
> .....hai presente pulp fiction? ..."adesso vai a casa Ti fai una bella sega passa tutto...". sembra lafotocopia della mia storia. io complici i miei due bimbi piccolo ed un periodo di forti incomprensioni ci sono cascato... dopo anni, a livello interiore, pago ancora le conseguenze di ciò che ho fatto, dell'essermi innamorato, nonostante abbia miracolosamente evitato che mia moglie mi scoprisse.... da come scrivi mi sembra che tu non sia in grado di "gestire" la situazione come un traditore seriale e credo anche che le manifestazioni che descrivi, mancanza di appetito od altro, siano già di per loro significative. fermati e pensaci! e se proprio devi spendi 500 Euro prenditi una bella mignotta per un paio d'ore. ma non andare con quella gli hai già dato troppo significato.... tua moglie non lo merita i tuoi figli nemmeno, hai una vita bella e soddisfacente. non è mettere le mani su un altro culo che te la renderà migliore. le cose possono solo peggiorare....
> 
> bastardo dentro


E tu ti saresti fermato se qualcuno allora ti avesse detto così??
Io no.... ma credo dipenda anche dal carattere.


----------



## geko (19 Luglio 2012)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> Caro il mio Lavarello.
> 
> .....hai presente pulp fiction? ..."adesso vai a casa Ti fai una bella sega passa tutto...". sembra lafotocopia della mia storia. io complici i miei due bimbi piccolo ed un periodo di forti incomprensioni ci sono cascato... *dopo anni, a livello interiore, pago ancora le conseguenze di ciò che ho fatto, dell'essermi innamorato, nonostante abbia miracolosamente evitato che mia moglie mi scoprisse*.... da come scrivi mi sembra che tu non sia in grado di "gestire" la situazione come un traditore seriale e credo anche che le manifestazioni che descrivi, mancanza di appetito od altro, siano già di per loro significative. fermati e pensaci!* e se proprio devi spendi 500 Euro prenditi una bella mignotta per un paio d'ore. ma non andare con quella gli hai già dato troppo significato*.... tua moglie non lo merita i tuoi figli nemmeno, hai una vita bella e soddisfacente. non è mettere le mani su un altro culo che te la renderà migliore. le cose possono solo peggiorare....
> 
> bastardo dentro



Bravo, consiglio molto saggio. Anzi, lui sembra perfino troppo coinvolto già così.
Lavarello, lassa stà...


----------



## geko (19 Luglio 2012)

Sabina_ ha detto:


> E tu ti saresti fermato se qualcuno allora ti avesse detto così??
> Io no.... ma credo dipenda anche dal carattere.


Dipende da tante cose: non soltanto dal carattere ma anche dal momento, dalla situazione, dalle tempistiche ecc.

Se, ad esempio, sfortunamente sua moglie dovesse cominciare a fare la cagacazzi giusto in 'sti giorni perché, che so, è in piena sindrome premestruale o è stressata per i cavoli suoi, ecco che il suo primo pensiero (di Lavarello) sarà "Che si fotta, io vado da lei". 

Parlo per me, che sono particolarmente volubile e mi faccio influenzare un po' troppo dall'umore del momento, ma credo che sia così un po' per tutti, no?
E' più difficile scegliere di fare qualcosa che dentro di te avverti già come sbagliata se tua moglie si dimostra dolce e premurosa, piuttosto che insopportabile e stronza.


----------



## Sabina_ (19 Luglio 2012)

Lavarello ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti,
> 
> mi presento prima di tutto: sono un bell’ometto di quasi 40 anni, sto con mia moglie da una quindicina di anni e sposato da quasi 10 anni. Bella moglie, due bei bimbi, bella casetta, bel mutuo a carico, lavoro stressante ma soddisfacente, tutto perfetto. Ottima intesa con mia moglie, sesso il giusto, ma bel sesso, appagante e talvolta trasgressivo. Nessuna necessità di andare a cercar grane “altrove”….fino ad oggi.
> Tutto ha inizio meno di 10 gg fa’, e premetto che non è successo nulla con questa donna. Nulla di fisico, per lo meno.
> ...


Sei già coinvolto. Il rischio e' alto.
Tu dopo non sarai più lo stesso uomo e vedrai tua moglie con occhi diversi.


----------



## bastardo dentro (19 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> proprio Minkia.....
> che bruttissima roba.
> 
> L'hai lasciata tu?
> Puoi anche non rispondermi ma non conosco la tua storia e mi piacerebbe averne un idea...


in breve

presto detto. sposato con due bambini. sono un dirigente di una grossa multinazionale, ero sempre in giro, avevo un'assistente. lavoravo insieme a lei e con il tempo me ne sono innamorato. la nascita dei due bimbi vicini mi aveva diviso da mia moglie. tanti troppi contrasti su tutto. in quel momento ero debole, inizia per gioco, lei mi piaceva e mi sono trovato invischiato dentro fino al collo, giorno dopo giorno, mese dopo mese. mia moglie con i bimbi piccoli spesso era via con la tata e io stupidamente non ho controllato quel sentimento. alla fine era divnuta una bigamia che mi faceva soffrire terribilmente. le chiesi cosa ne pensasse di provarci, mi disse molto chiaramente che non prendeva nemmeno in considerazione la cosa e che l'anno successivo voleva un figlio dal marito. le dissi che il mio bene era il suo. ma di non cercarmi più. lei mi cercò per mesi io sembravo un disco rotto... e le chiedevo di lasciarmi stare.... complice il lavoro per settimane me ne andai in est europa. mi sono scopato l'impossibile per dimenticare, sono stato giorni senza dormire, correvo 20 km al giorno, bevevo wodka e basta.... mi sono disintossicato... a poco a poco sono tornato a casa... e ho provato a ricostruire quello che, pezzo per pezzo, avevo demolito. mia moglie, sebbene diffidente, era ancora lì e sembrava volesse provarci... credo di esserci riuscito ma  nulla è stato più come prima. mi sento in colpa ancora oggi. ho dato tutto per riconquistare mia moglie e per fare in modo di avere un rapporto vero, non basato sulla menzogna e appagante. lei non sa nulla, io spesso le chiedo se sia felice... ma c'è sempre un ombra, un velo di malinconia, nei suoi bellissimi occhi blu.... forse qualcosa che ha capito e che non ha mai avuto il coraggio di dirmi ... oggi eccomi qui. non ho più tradito. non mi sento più a rischio innamoramento ma certamente non indenne dal voler calare la mutanda, cerco di resistere, molte seghe..., credo ne valga la pena


bastardo dentro


----------



## contepinceton (19 Luglio 2012)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> in breve
> 
> presto detto. sposato con due bambini. sono un dirigente di una grossa multinazionale, ero sempre in giro, avevo un'assistente. lavoravo insieme a lei e con il tempo me ne sono innamorato. la nascita dei due bimbi vicini mi aveva diviso da mia moglie. tanti troppi contrasti su tutto. in quel momento ero debole, inizia per gioco, lei mi piaceva e mi sono trovato invischiato dentro fino al collo, giorno dopo giorno, mese dopo mese. mia moglie con i bimbi piccoli spesso era via con la tata e io stupidamente non ho controllato quel sentimento. alla fine era divnuta una bigamia che mi faceva soffrire terribilmente. le chiesi cosa ne pensasse di provarci, mi disse molto chiaramente che non prendeva nemmeno in considerazione la cosa e che l'anno successivo voleva un figlio dal marito. le dissi che il mio bene era il suo. ma di non cercarmi più. lei mi cercò per mesi io sembravo un disco rotto... e le chiedevo di lasciarmi stare.... complice il lavoro per settimane me ne andai in est europa. mi sono scopato l'impossibile per dimenticare, sono stato giorni senza dormire, correvo 20 km al giorno, bevevo wodka e basta.... mi sono disintossicato... a poco a poco sono tornato a casa... e ho provato a ricostruire quello che, pezzo per pezzo, avevo demolito. mia moglie, sebbene diffidente, era ancora lì e sembrava volesse provarci... credo di esserci riuscito ma  nulla è stato più come prima. mi sento in colpa ancora oggi. ho dato tutto per riconquistare mia moglie e per fare in modo di avere un rapporto vero, non basato sulla menzogna e appagante. lei non sa nulla, io spesso le chiedo se sia felice... ma c'è sempre un ombra, un velo di malinconia, nei suoi bellissimi occhi blu.... forse qualcosa che ha capito e che non ha mai avuto il coraggio di dirmi ... oggi eccomi qui. non ho più tradito. non mi sento più a rischio innamoramento ma certamente non indenne dal voler calare la mutanda, cerco di resistere, molte seghe..., credo ne valga la pena
> 
> ...


:up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## Diletta (19 Luglio 2012)

Anch'io sono d'accordo con chi ti ha consigliato, se proprio quel prurito non ti passa, di rivolgerti ad una professionista, la più bella, in questo modo danni non ne fai, ma assolutamente lascia perdere l'altra, ti stai per mettere in uno di quei gineprai da cui potresti non uscire tanto facilmente, e se ci esci, ne puoi uscire molto male.
Mio marito dice sempre che chi non è portato a fare certe cose non le deve fare perché, tra sensi di colpa e rischio sgamate, si mette nei casini.
E lo dice proprio lui, che era invece molto abituato a farle ed è stato clamorosamente beccato.
E da allora ancora siamo qui a cercare di rimettere insieme i famosi cocci di quello che era davvero un buon matrimonio.
Dolore, fatica e la consapevolezza di aver perso tanto e lui di più, ma questo non mi consola affatto.


----------



## Diletta (19 Luglio 2012)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> in breve
> 
> presto detto. sposato con due bambini. sono un dirigente di una grossa multinazionale, ero sempre in giro, avevo un'assistente. lavoravo insieme a lei e con il tempo me ne sono innamorato. la nascita dei due bimbi vicini mi aveva diviso da mia moglie. tanti troppi contrasti su tutto. in quel momento ero debole, inizia per gioco, lei mi piaceva e mi sono trovato invischiato dentro fino al collo, giorno dopo giorno, mese dopo mese. mia moglie con i bimbi piccoli spesso era via con la tata e io stupidamente non ho controllato quel sentimento. alla fine era divnuta una bigamia che mi faceva soffrire terribilmente. le chiesi cosa ne pensasse di provarci, mi disse molto chiaramente che non prendeva nemmeno in considerazione la cosa e che l'anno successivo voleva un figlio dal marito. le dissi che il mio bene era il suo. ma di non cercarmi più. lei mi cercò per mesi io sembravo un disco rotto... e le chiedevo di lasciarmi stare.... complice il lavoro per settimane me ne andai in est europa. mi sono scopato l'impossibile per dimenticare, sono stato giorni senza dormire, correvo 20 km al giorno, bevevo wodka e basta.... mi sono disintossicato... a poco a poco sono tornato a casa... e ho provato a ricostruire quello che, pezzo per pezzo, avevo demolito. mia moglie, sebbene diffidente, era ancora lì e sembrava volesse provarci... credo di esserci riuscito ma  nulla è stato più come prima. mi sento in colpa ancora oggi. ho dato tutto per riconquistare mia moglie e per fare in modo di avere un rapporto vero, non basato sulla menzogna e appagante. lei non sa nulla, io spesso le chiedo se sia felice... ma c'è sempre un ombra, un velo di malinconia, nei suoi bellissimi occhi blu.... forse qualcosa che ha capito e che non ha mai avuto il coraggio di dirmi ... oggi eccomi qui. non ho più tradito. non mi sento più a rischio innamoramento ma certamente non indenne dal voler calare la mutanda, cerco di resistere, molte seghe..., credo ne valga la pena
> 
> ...



Anche se il tuo post non era rivolto a me mi ha colpito molto e lo volevo commentare...

Tua moglie ha sicuramente intuito qualcosa, quell'ombra di malinconia nei suoi occhi ne sono l'evidenza.
Penso che in quegli occhi tristi tu sconti la tua pena, almeno questo è ciò che percepisco dal tuo scritto.
Ma perché siete così vulnerabili al fascino femminile?
Perché è così dura resistere alle tentazioni per molti di voi?
Per molti, non per tutti. Mio marito mi continua a dire che lui è come tutti gli altri, ma io non ci voglio credere che siate tutti così "a rischio".
Mi rifiuto di crederlo...


----------



## bastardo dentro (19 Luglio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Anche se il tuo post non era rivolto a me mi ha colpito molto e lo volevo commentare...
> 
> Tua moglie ha sicuramente intuito qualcosa, quell'ombra di malinconia nei suoi occhi ne sono l'evidenza.
> Penso che in quegli occhi tristi tu sconti la tua pena, almeno questo è ciò che percepisco dal tuo scritto.
> ...


cosa dire? credo di essere molto narciso. sono un uomo che si è fatto da solo, si è plasmato, con il sacrificio l'abnegazione. credo di essere un bell'uomo, sempre vincente, è come se potessi fare tutto, come se potessi permettermi tutto in nome della fatica, del sacrificio,  non lo so nemmeno io...  parlo con facilità con le donne, sempre con facilità entro in sintonia e .. poi è un attimo... un gesticolare di mani, uno spacco che si apre, un contatto accidentale.... io vado fuori... mi salva il fatto di non voler (poter) prendere l'iniziativa, non voglio essere invadente - anche perchè io vorrei solo sesso, senza compicazioni, e questo non esiste, non c'è ci sono sempre le complicazioni.... .  però come diceva una mia ex americana : " it's chemstry...." è chimica... non tutti gli uomini sono cosi... io non ne ho conosciuti molti. ce ne sono anche tanti seri e innamorati e che non danno al sesso la priorità che gli conferisco io

bastardo dentro


----------



## Sabina_ (19 Luglio 2012)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> in breve
> 
> presto detto. sposato con due bambini. sono un dirigente di una grossa multinazionale, ero sempre in giro, avevo un'assistente. lavoravo insieme a lei e con il tempo me ne sono innamorato. la nascita dei due bimbi vicini mi aveva diviso da mia moglie. tanti troppi contrasti su tutto. in quel momento ero debole, inizia per gioco, lei mi piaceva e mi sono trovato invischiato dentro fino al collo, giorno dopo giorno, mese dopo mese. mia moglie con i bimbi piccoli spesso era via con la tata e io stupidamente non ho controllato quel sentimento. alla fine era divnuta una bigamia che mi faceva soffrire terribilmente. le chiesi cosa ne pensasse di provarci, mi disse molto chiaramente che non prendeva nemmeno in considerazione la cosa e che l'anno successivo voleva un figlio dal marito. le dissi che il mio bene era il suo. ma di non cercarmi più. lei mi cercò per mesi io sembravo un disco rotto... e le chiedevo di lasciarmi stare.... complice il lavoro per settimane me ne andai in est europa. mi sono scopato l'impossibile per dimenticare, sono stato giorni senza dormire, correvo 20 km al giorno, bevevo wodka e basta.... mi sono disintossicato... a poco a poco sono tornato a casa... e ho provato a ricostruire quello che, pezzo per pezzo, avevo demolito. mia moglie, sebbene diffidente, era ancora lì e sembrava volesse provarci... credo di esserci riuscito ma  nulla è stato più come prima. mi sento in colpa ancora oggi. ho dato tutto per riconquistare mia moglie e per fare in modo di avere un rapporto vero, non basato sulla menzogna e appagante. lei non sa nulla, io spesso le chiedo se sia felice... ma c'è sempre un ombra, un velo di malinconia, nei suoi bellissimi occhi blu.... forse qualcosa che ha capito e che non ha mai avuto il coraggio di dirmi ... oggi eccomi qui. non ho più tradito. non mi sento più a rischio innamoramento ma certamente non indenne dal voler calare la mutanda, cerco di resistere, molte seghe..., credo ne valga la pena
> 
> ...


Hai mai pensato che il velo di malinconia che vedi nei suoi bellissimi occhi possa non essere dovuto a te?


----------



## contepinceton (19 Luglio 2012)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> cosa dire? credo di essere molto narciso. sono un uomo che si è fatto da solo, si è plasmato, con il sacrificio l'abnegazione. credo di essere un bell'uomo, sempre vincente, è come se potessi fare tutto, come se potessi permettermi tutto in nome della fatica, del sacrificio,  non lo so nemmeno io...  parlo con facilità con le donne, sempre con facilità entro in sintonia e .. poi è un attimo... un gesticolare di mani, uno spacco che si apre, un contatto accidentale.... io vado fuori... mi salva il fatto di non voler (poter) prendere l'iniziativa, non voglio essere invadente - anche perchè io vorrei solo sesso, senza compicazioni, e questo non esiste, non c'è ci sono sempre le complicazioni.... .  però come diceva una mia ex americana : " it's chemstry...." è chimica... non tutti gli uomini sono cosi... io non ne ho conosciuti molti. ce ne sono anche tanti seri e innamorati e che non danno al sesso la priorità che gli conferisco io
> 
> bastardo dentro


ehm...ma questo non è essere narcisi eh?
E' essere "insicuri"...
Ti manca solo un po' di approvazione da parte magari dai tuoi genitori no?
Quel: "Bravo siamo fieri di te no?"

Essere narcisi è tutta n'altra roba eh?
Il narciso non studia sai?

Bastardo tu sei un uomo che ha scalato le montagne per arrivare dove sei...


----------



## aristocat (19 Luglio 2012)

Sabina_ ha detto:


> Hai mai pensato che il velo di malinconia che vedi nei suoi bellissimi occhi possa non essere dovuto a te?


Prospettiva non da sottovalutare :idea:


----------



## contepinceton (19 Luglio 2012)

Sabina_ ha detto:


> Hai mai pensato che il velo di malinconia che vedi nei suoi bellissimi occhi possa non essere dovuto a te?


Ciò ti...quando nemo fora a cena mi e ti eh?


----------



## Sabina_ (19 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ciò ti...quando nemo fora a cena mi e ti eh?


Ahahahaha....

sabato 4 agosto se vuoi... da confermare.... 

Ma mani a posto eh!


----------



## contepinceton (19 Luglio 2012)

Sabina_ ha detto:


> Ahahahaha....
> 
> sabato 4 agosto se vuoi... da confermare....
> 
> Ma mani a posto eh!


Ma mi vuoi crocifiggere eh?
sabato 4 agosto non entro in autostrada manco morto...eh?

Ma adoro come mi sai prendere...per il verso giusto...

Dunque donna...
vivrai!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sabina_ (19 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma mi vuoi crocifiggere eh?
> sabato 4 agosto non entro in autostrada manco morto...eh?
> 
> Ma adoro come mi sai prendere...per il verso giusto...
> ...


Ahahah... peccato.


----------



## Non Registrato (20 Luglio 2012)

Lavarello ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti,
> 
> mi presento prima di tutto: sono un bell’ometto di quasi 40 anni, sto con mia moglie da una quindicina di anni e sposato da quasi 10 anni. Bella moglie, due bei bimbi, bella casetta, bel mutuo a carico, lavoro stressante ma soddisfacente, tutto perfetto. Ottima intesa con mia moglie, sesso il giusto, ma bel sesso, appagante e talvolta trasgressivo. Nessuna necessità di andare a cercar grane “altrove”….fino ad oggi.
> Tutto ha inizio meno di 10 gg fa’, e premetto che non è successo nulla con questa donna. Nulla di fisico, per lo meno.
> ...


Lavarello (ti sei dato questo nick riferendoti al pesce )

Nella vita si devono fare sempre delle scelte, con tutte le valutazioni del caso, i pro e i contro.
Ti dovresti interrogare con delle domande, nel tuo caso i rischi sono molto elevati hai una famiglia con due figli.
Valgono più loro o questa ragazza che hai incontrato?
Vuoi continuare la tua vita di famiglia o ricominciare con questa nuova persona?
Potresti andarci clandestinamente, in tal caso cosa rischi se vieni scoperto?

Dalla tua scelta dipenderà la tua vita futura, non esistono reset, quindi riflettici bene prima di decidere, i tradimenti hanno le loro conseguenze sempre.

Maurizio


----------



## battiato63 (20 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Lavarello (ti sei dato questo nick riferendoti al pesce )
> 
> Nella vita si devono fare sempre delle scelte, con tutte le valutazioni del caso, i pro e i contro.
> Ti dovresti interrogare con delle domande, nel tuo caso i rischi sono molto elevati hai una famiglia con due figli.
> ...


che palle..........lavarello carpe diem.. ogni lasciata è persa.. non dar retta ai pseudofilosofi.....


----------



## battiato63 (20 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Ciao Lavarello.
> 
> Io sono d'accordo con i consigli che ti hanno dato gli altri: non buttare all'aria un matrimonio per una sbandata sessuale del cavolo...
> 
> ...


toy  mi fai impazzire


----------



## Annuccia (20 Luglio 2012)

Lavarello ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti,
> 
> mi presento prima di tutto: sono un bell’ometto di quasi 40 anni, sto con mia moglie da una quindicina di anni e sposato da quasi 10 anni. Bella moglie, due bei bimbi, bella casetta, bel mutuo a carico, lavoro stressante ma soddisfacente, tutto perfetto. Ottima intesa con mia moglie, sesso il giusto, ma bel sesso, appagante e talvolta trasgressivo. Nessuna necessità di andare a cercar grane “altrove”….fino ad oggi.
> Tutto ha inizio meno di 10 gg fa’, e premetto che non è successo nulla con questa donna. Nulla di fisico, per lo meno.
> ...


caro nuovo utente...
si è bello...
mi hai fatto ricordare tante cose..la pelle d'oca sale....
beh è un'emozione normale..il piacere del diverso...del nascosto...
starai così fino a quando non si sarà "consumata"la tua  curiosità....
attenzione però...
sei gia un po cotto prima di essere stato cucinato...

vedi che dopo non sarà semplice....


sei ancora in tempo a fuggire...ma qualcosa mi dice  che non lo farai....


----------



## Non Registrato (20 Luglio 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> che palle..........lavarello carpe diem.. ogni lasciata è persa.. non dar retta ai pseudofilosofi.....


carpe diem con due figli? bel consiglio

Maurizio


----------



## Simy (20 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> carpe diem con due figli? bel consiglio
> 
> Maurizio


Quoto... :up:


----------



## Annuccia (20 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> carpe diem con due figli? bel consiglio
> 
> Maurizio



beh secondo ma già l'attimo l'ha colto....

quando gli ormoni vanno in tilt...


io al suo posto scapperei subito specie se la puzza di guai gia la senti...



dai che con questo 
3D si apre il nuovo capitolo del film
"quando la boccata d'aria fresca diventò polmonite 3....la vendetta...:rotfl::rotfl:"


----------



## ferita (20 Luglio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> caro nuovo utente...
> si è bello...
> mi hai fatto ricordare tante cose..la pelle d'oca sale....
> beh è un'emozione normale..il piacere del diverso...del nascosto...
> ...


Ci sbatterà la testa da solo! 
Non credo sia più in tempo per non sbatterla....:smile:


----------



## lothar57 (20 Luglio 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> che palle..........lavarello carpe diem.. ogni lasciata è persa.. non dar retta ai pseudofilosofi.....


ciao!godi dlla reputazione Lothariana..contento??e'vero caro mio mai lasciare perdere..mica ricapita..e poi cosa sono tutte ste menate???e cosa ci vuole poi??ascolta..sono in citta'senza moglie..si stasera finalmente la''vedo''..ma intanto sto tampinando l'''altra''... se riesco a vederla mi placo un po'..sai 5gg senza sono fatica.poi stanotte sara'ancora meglio   no???....ahahahahah:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Diletta (20 Luglio 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Ci sbatterà la testa da solo!
> Non credo sia più in tempo per non sbatterla....:smile:




Concordo Ferita, non è già più in tempo.
Non resta che fargli le condoglianze in anticipo...


----------



## точтовыхотитеу (20 Luglio 2012)

Lavarello ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti,
> 
> mi presento prima di tutto: sono un bell’ometto di quasi 40 anni, sto con mia moglie da una quindicina di anni e sposato da quasi 10 anni. Bella moglie, due bei bimbi, bella casetta, bel mutuo a carico, lavoro stressante ma soddisfacente, tutto perfetto. Ottima intesa con mia moglie, sesso il giusto, ma bel sesso, appagante e talvolta trasgressivo. Nessuna necessità di andare a cercar grane “altrove”….fino ad oggi.
> Tutto ha inizio meno di 10 gg fa’, e premetto che non è successo nulla con questa donna. Nulla di fisico, per lo meno.
> ...


Lentamente riprendi i sensi, odi un vago ronzare attorno. degluttisci, senti qualcosa in bocca, sabbia, sabbia e sale e sputi. hai caldo, apri gli occhi, ti poni sulle ginocchia, ma dove sei??
non vedi nulla, ti strofini le palpebre e guardi ancora. gattoni un pochino alla cieca, così.
senti una superficie morbida sotto di te, è davvero..sabbia?

trovi un pochino d'ombra e qualcosa contro cui appoggiare la schiena, ed è allora che capisci dove sei. sei lì, in un'isola deserta, dopo che sei caduto vittima di un nubifragio  con il tuo yacht.
navigavi solo, le onde ti hanno portato sulla riva di una terra sperduta. 

prendi un pezzetto di legno, raccogli un tronco concavo e lo riempi di acqua di mare, bagni un pezzetto di sabbia abbastanza grande e cominci a scrivere con rametto, fai un piano di sopravvivenza, disegni una cartina e programmi le mosse. dopodichè ti controlli le tasche e trovi il tuo multiuso. decidi di lasciare un messaggio così, un po' alla terra un po' al vento e intagli la corteccia di quella palma con le iniziali tue e del tuo amore. 

prendi una foglia di palma e la chiudi a zainetto e ci metti dentro il multiuso, metti al sole la maglietta bagnata e decidi di esplorare la zona. 

superi rapidamente un boschetto e al di là.. c'è un guardrail, e una strada, e una città.
le onde non ti hanno portato molto distante, è una spiaggia non lontano da casa tua ma non la avevi riconosciuta.  
ti dirigi verso casa a passi lenti, la maglietta la dimentichi lì, stesa al sole vicino all'incisione sull'albero.


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Luglio 2012)

Sabina_ ha detto:


> Sei già coinvolto. Il rischio e' alto.
> Tu dopo non sarai più lo stesso uomo e vedrai tua moglie con occhi diversi.


Vede già la moglie con occhi diversi, altrimenti non avrebbe scritto quello che ha scritto.

Comunque Lavarè se ti vuoi togliere lo sfizio toglitelo e buonanotte, occhio però a non farti sgamare.


----------



## Carola (20 Luglio 2012)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> in breve
> 
> presto detto. sposato con due bambini. sono un dirigente di una grossa multinazionale, ero sempre in giro, avevo un'assistente. lavoravo insieme a lei e con il tempo me ne sono innamorato. la nascita dei due bimbi vicini mi aveva diviso da mia moglie. tanti troppi contrasti su tutto. in quel momento ero debole, inizia per gioco, lei mi piaceva e mi sono trovato invischiato dentro fino al collo, giorno dopo giorno, mese dopo mese. mia moglie con i bimbi piccoli spesso era via con la tata e io stupidamente non ho controllato quel sentimento. alla fine era divnuta una bigamia che mi faceva soffrire terribilmente. le chiesi cosa ne pensasse di provarci, mi disse molto chiaramente che non prendeva nemmeno in considerazione la cosa e che l'anno successivo voleva un figlio dal marito. le dissi che il mio bene era il suo. ma di non cercarmi più. lei mi cercò per mesi io sembravo un disco rotto... e le chiedevo di lasciarmi stare.... complice il lavoro per settimane me ne andai in est europa. mi sono scopato l'impossibile per dimenticare, sono stato giorni senza dormire, correvo 20 km al giorno, bevevo wodka e basta.... mi sono disintossicato... a poco a poco sono tornato a casa... e ho provato a ricostruire quello che, pezzo per pezzo, avevo demolito. mia moglie, sebbene diffidente, era ancora lì e sembrava volesse provarci... credo di esserci riuscito ma nulla è stato più come prima. mi sento in colpa ancora oggi. ho dato tutto per riconquistare mia moglie e per fare in modo di avere un rapporto vero, non basato sulla menzogna e appagante. lei non sa nulla, io spesso le chiedo se sia felice... ma c'è sempre un ombra, un velo di malinconia, nei suoi bellissimi occhi blu.... forse qualcosa che ha capito e che non ha mai avuto il coraggio di dirmi ... oggi eccomi qui. non ho più tradito. non mi sento più a rischio innamoramento ma certamente non indenne dal voler calare la mutanda, cerco di resistere, molte seghe..., credo ne valga la pena
> 
> ...


Tu potresti essere la descrizione di mio marito
Bell’uomo dirigente sempre in viaggio, apprezzato e  anche corteggiato
Solo che no non dà imp al sesso che dai tu ma nemmeno a casaL

Io la moglie sempre sola con tata

La malinconia che ora c’è, perché c’è nei miei occhi, è data dal fatto che a me è successo quello che è successo a te, di prendermi sonora sbandata per amante (che per inciso è opposto di mio marito meno vincente figo ecc ma di una sensibilità e dolcezza disarmanti)

Le stesse qualità che mi avevano fatto interessare ed apprezzare mio marito (vincente forte fatto da se) ci hanno poi per assurdo allontanato (uomo chiuso tutto di un pezzo severo e manager anche in casa)

Ora sta cambiando, ci stiamo ritrovando, tra lacrime e fatica  tanta  fatica. 
E quando penso all’altro..la famosa morsa, quella non se ne va.

L’altro avrebbe continuato e pensava di provare a pensare ad un futuro insieme
Io non ci penso, non posso pensarci, con tutti questi bimbi piccoli
E anche per mio marito che a modo suo mi ama


----------



## Annuccia (20 Luglio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao!godi dlla reputazione Lothariana..contento??e'vero caro mio mai lasciare perdere..mica ricapita..e poi cosa sono tutte ste menate???e cosa ci vuole poi??ascolta..sono in citta'senza moglie..si stasera finalmente la''vedo''..ma intanto sto tampinando l'''altra''... se riesco a vederla mi placo un po'..sai 5gg senza sono fatica.poi stanotte sara'ancora meglio no???....ahahahahah:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


aspettavo te....


beh la sua è un'altra dimensione....
qui non si tratta di cogliere l'attimo....


qui ci scappa qualcos'altro mi sa....


scappa lavarè   scappa lontano....
che poi so cazzi amari...


----------



## Lavarello (20 Luglio 2012)

Rieccomi !

Ringrazio per le parole e per quello che alla fine volevo leggere ovvero "non far cazzate, e se proprio ti prude tiragli il collo o vai con una escort, magari di quelle belle".....
In realtà non avevo e non ho pruriti particolari, anzi è l'ultima (...diciamo la penultima) cosa a cui pensavo, era un po' l'appagamento che cercavo. Parlo al passato perchè complice l'aiuto di un mio buon Amico che ha alle spalle disastri simili (matrimonio, separazione, figli, nuove separazioni.... un delirio) che se scrivesse in questo forum penso farebbe arrossire un po' di persone, ho aperto un po' gli occhi. Non val la pena far soffrire tante, troppe persone...
Ultima cosa: sto dando un altro significato al mio star male, e magari ci azzecco.... non è che più che un senso di colpa è una senzazione di aver perso in partenza una cosa che poteva essere bella.... 

A chi mi ha scritto perchè gli uomini vanno nei locali in caccia dico questo: a me piace la "movida" e se devo scegliere tra la il circolo con i settantenti che bevono bianchini ed il locale dove c'è tanta gnocca scelgo quest'ultimo, ma non per esigenze di caccia, solo perchè è obbiettivamente meglio. E' semplicemente un habitat più bello...no?


----------



## Annuccia (20 Luglio 2012)

Lavarello ha detto:


> Rieccomi !
> 
> Ringrazio per le parole e per quello che alla fine volevo leggere ovvero "non far cazzate, e se proprio ti prude tiragli il collo o vai con una escort, magari di quelle belle".....
> In realtà non avevo e non ho pruriti particolari, anzi è l'ultima (...diciamo la penultima) cosa a cui pensavo, era un po' l'appagamento che cercavo. Parlo al passato perchè complice l'aiuto di un mio buon Amico che ha alle spalle disastri simili (matrimonio, separazione, figli, nuove separazioni.... un delirio) che se scrivesse in questo forum penso farebbe arrossire un po' di persone, ho aperto un po' gli occhi. *Non val la pena far soffrire tante, troppe persone*...
> ...





un alieno tra noi......

scherzo...

bravo


vediamo quanto dura....


----------



## lothar57 (20 Luglio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> aspettavo te....
> 
> 
> beh la sua è un'altra dimensione....
> ...



buondi'Annuccia..mica e'vero sai..mi''innamoro''pure io...ho un caso difficile..e''indosso''l'abito dell''innamorato''..ahahahahah


----------



## Annuccia (20 Luglio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> buondi'Annuccia..mica e'vero sai..mi''innamoro''pure io...ho un caso difficile..*e''indosso''l'abito dell''innamorato''..ahahahahah*


*

questa mi picerebbe saperla*


----------



## Eretteo (20 Luglio 2012)

Lavarello ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti,
> 
> mi presento prima di tutto: sono un bell’ometto di quasi 40 anni, sto con mia moglie da una quindicina di anni e sposato da quasi 10 anni. Bella moglie, due bei bimbi, bella casetta, bel mutuo a carico, lavoro stressante ma soddisfacente, tutto perfetto. Ottima intesa con mia moglie, sesso il giusto, ma bel sesso, appagante e talvolta trasgressivo. Nessuna necessità di andare a cercar grane “altrove”….fino ad oggi.
> Tutto ha inizio meno di 10 gg fa’, e premetto che non è successo nulla con questa donna. Nulla di fisico, per lo meno.
> ...


Quindi a te piacciono le donne brutte (per quanto generico,discutibile ed opinabile possa essere il termine,la bellezza e' assolutamente relativa,e sita negli occhi di chi guarda)?


----------



## Rabarbaro (20 Luglio 2012)

Lavarello ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti,
> 
> mi presento prima di tutto: sono un bell’ometto di quasi 40 anni, sto con mia moglie da una quindicina di anni e sposato da quasi 10 anni. Bella moglie, due bei bimbi, bella casetta, bel mutuo a carico, lavoro stressante ma soddisfacente, tutto perfetto. Ottima intesa con mia moglie, sesso il giusto, ma bel sesso, appagante e talvolta trasgressivo. Nessuna necessità di andare a cercar grane “altrove”….fino ad oggi.
> Tutto ha inizio meno di 10 gg fa’, e premetto che non è successo nulla con questa donna. Nulla di fisico, per lo meno.
> ...



Ciao Lavarello!
Tutto il tuo divertimento è già finito.
Perchè quando subentrano i problemi, e i problemi sono la parte più tediosa delle attività umane, non è perchè il giro in giostra ti sta per finire, ma perchè di giri in giostra ne hai già fatti tanti quanti le tue tasche potevano permetterti di fare e ora, privo di soldi, stai arrabattandoti nel dubbio se sia meglio andare a mendicare o ad alleggerire i passanti dei loro borsellini per comperare almeno un altro sudico biglietto dal giostraio dai denti d'oro.
Cioè, o lo spasso è puro, o non è vero spasso.
Io non diro che le donne sono tutte uguali e sono tutte delle luride vigliacche, in primis perchè certe volte non lo penso e, secondariamente, anche se lo pensassi sempre, direi almeno che certe volte non lo penso, ma che gli uomini siano stupidi è una verità così folgorante e luminosa che non ha bisogno d'altro per illuminare uno stanzone, anche nel mattatoio più pulito.
Quando ti guardano con gli occhietti cisposi, come quelle cagnette magre e affette da sconosciute infezioni della pelle, ti sembrano come regine di cuori sul loro altissimo trono, oppure come castissime vestali che stanno per regalare a te, sì, proprio a te, la loro purezza unica e finora inviolata, un dono preziosissimo, unico come un granello di sabbia nel Sahara.
E tu ti senti fortunato, e chi si sente in tale condizione, lo deve essere davvero, altrimenti sarebbe tutto sbagliato, e gli errori non sono cosa che gli umani possano omettre, e l'omissione è un peccato e sarebbe un peccato non sentirsi fortunati.
E, per chi ha una famiglia, e una moglie, e magari anche la cuccia del cane in giardino, tutto è così liscio che fa quasi ribrezzo.
E non è noia, ma disgusto, che si rivela tardivamente solo quando qualcuno ti invita a renderti falso e bugiardo cogli onesti, per gustare le promiscue mucose e la saliva infetta di chi è disonesto e traviatore e cerca, come un cubo Borg di sifilide, di rendere tutti uguali a lui.
Ed avesse il fisico del terziario aggiunto dell'unimatrice zerouno, potrei anche capirlo, anche se preferivo The next generation, certo rispetto a Deep space nine era largamente meglio ed addirittura un capolavoro rispetto ad Enterprise, accidenti a Bakula, non poteva continuare a fare Quantum leap?
Ok, non c'entra nulla, o forse sì?
Nel senso che è fantascienza, ma una fantascienza seriale, priva di vera innovazione, in cui gli strani e nuovi mondi da scoprire a forza di missioni quinquennali sono al massimo abitati da aleini con fronti diversamente corrugate o con colori epidermici di varie tinte di pastello.
Così sono donne, e per annoiarsi scoprendo che sono tutte uguali, non importa davvero consumare tutti quei cristalli di dilithium...
E non sarebbe neppure il caso di rischiare un matrimonio, foss'anche il nostro.
Solo per un puro divertimento.
Ah, ma il divertimento è quella cosa che c'è prima dei problemi, quindi il tuo è già finito.
Scusa, me ne ero dimenticato.
Tu, invece, tienilo a mente.

Ciao!


----------



## Lavarello (20 Luglio 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Quindi a te piacciono le donne brutte (per quanto generico,discutibile ed opinabile possa essere il termine,la bellezza e' assolutamente relativa,e sita negli occhi di chi guarda)?


No, forse non ci siamo capiti....
A me piacciono le donne longilinee, bionde e lisce.
Quella per la quale sbroccavo (o sbrocco ancora?) è un pochino abbondante, mora e ricciolona.


----------



## lothar57 (20 Luglio 2012)

Lavarello ha detto:


> No, forse non ci siamo capiti....
> A me piacciono le donne longilinee, bionde e lisce.
> Quella per la quale sbroccavo (o sbrocco ancora?) è un pochino abbondante, mora e ricciolona.



ovvio....mia amica ''ufficiale''(per poco ancora) e altra che vedo tra qualche gg esatto contrario di quello che ho a casa


----------



## lothar57 (20 Luglio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> questa mi picerebbe saperla[/B]



in breve..e'giochetto difficile,nn ha mai tradito in 30anni..ci vuole tela del ragno..piano piano...non la molla tanto per fare...posto che lo faccia!


----------



## exStermy (20 Luglio 2012)

Lavarello ha detto:


> No, forse non ci siamo capiti....
> A me piacciono le donne longilinee, bionde e lisce.
> Quella per la quale sbroccavo (o sbrocco ancora?) è un pochino abbondante, mora e ricciolona.


Me sa che l'ormone quanno s'imbizzarrisce lo fa con un tipo qualsiasi e non solo rigorosamente con il nostro stereotipo di solito preferito...

cioe' traducendo, quanno sei arrapato ogni buco e' pertugio...

ahahahahah


----------



## free (20 Luglio 2012)

caro Lavarello, questa donna ti fa sentire al centro dell'attenzione, ti fa i complimenti, ti fa girare la testa etc. etc.
ma tu che sai di lei? forse, in fondo, potrebbe essere "chiunque"
probabilmente tu sei un uomo meraviglioso e ti meriti tutti i complimenti di questo mondo, ma non cercare altro, sii compiaciuto e questo ti basti


----------



## Annuccia (20 Luglio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> in breve..e'giochetto difficile,nn ha mai tradito in 30anni..ci vuole tela del ragno..piano piano...non la molla tanto per fare...posto che lo faccia!




una donna d'altri tempi....
si
quelli di me nonna....

dai su tifo per te...
fammi sapere..


----------



## Annuccia (20 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> caro Lavarello, questa donna ti fa sentire al centro dell'attenzione, ti fa i complimenti, ti fa girare la testa etc. etc.
> ma tu che sai di lei? forse, in fondo, potrebbe essere "chiunque"
> probabilmente tu sei un uomo meraviglioso e ti meriti tutti i complimenti di questo mondo, ma non cercare altro, sii *compiaciuto e questo ti basti*


il tuo discorso non fa una grinza....


ma lui è troppo .....come dire stropicciato????
:rotfl:


non voglio essere pessimista...
ma non gli basterà....


e tanto va la gatta al lardo......


----------



## Lavarello (20 Luglio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> il tuo discorso non fa una grinza....
> 
> 
> ma lui è troppo .....come dire stropicciato????
> ...


sgrat
sgrat
sgrat

ho letto un po' nel forum ed in effetti può prendere delle pieghe che dire drammatiche è poco.... forse anche questo mi sta scoraggiando.... in più dovrei dirvi di un ultimo sms ricevuto ieri, ma voglio fare un po' il prezioso...


----------



## free (20 Luglio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> il tuo discorso non fa una grinza....
> 
> 
> ma lui è troppo .....come dire stropicciato????
> ...


cara Annuccia, sai che a volte mi sembra di aver sempre sottovalutato questa cosa delle paroline dolci?:mrgreen:

avevo letto da qualche parte che è un modo per tenersi un uomo, perchè si sente lusingato in modo irresistibile, ma mi sembrava una roba da Cioè:mrgreen:


----------



## free (20 Luglio 2012)

Lavarello ha detto:


> sgrat
> sgrat
> sgrat
> 
> ho letto un po' nel forum ed in effetti può prendere delle pieghe che dire drammatiche è poco.... forse anche questo mi sta scoraggiando.... in più dovrei dirvi di un ultimo sms ricevuto ieri, ma voglio fare un po' il prezioso...



dicci dicci

è ora che impari pure io:mrgreen:


----------



## Non Registrato (20 Luglio 2012)

Lavarello ha detto:


> sgrat
> sgrat
> sgrat
> 
> ho letto un po' nel forum ed in effetti può prendere delle pieghe che dire drammatiche è poco.... forse anche questo mi sta scoraggiando.... in più dovrei dirvi di un ultimo sms ricevuto ieri, ma voglio fare un po' il prezioso...


eddaiiii


----------



## blu (20 Luglio 2012)

*in due parole*

non tradire


----------



## Non Registrato (20 Luglio 2012)

Lavarello ha detto:


> sgrat
> sgrat
> sgrat
> 
> ho letto un po' nel forum ed in effetti può prendere delle pieghe che dire drammatiche è poco.... forse anche questo mi sta scoraggiando.... in più dovrei dirvi di un ultimo sms ricevuto ieri, ma voglio fare un po' il prezioso...



Se cominci a scambiarti  gli sms, a questo punto è meglio che te la vivi, altrimenti rischi che ti cade l 'uovo prima di metterlo in padella.

Maurizio


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Luglio 2012)

Lavarello ha detto:


> ho letto un po' nel forum ed in effetti può prendere delle pieghe che dire drammatiche è poco.... forse anche questo mi sta scoraggiando.... in più dovrei dirvi di un ultimo sms ricevuto ieri, ma voglio fare un po' il prezioso...


Ma tu sei uno di quelli che si fasciano la testa prima di rompersela?


----------



## exStermy (20 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> cara Annuccia, sai che a volte mi sembra di aver sempre sottovalutato questa cosa delle paroline dolci?:mrgreen:
> 
> avevo letto da qualche parte che è un modo per tenersi un uomo, perchè si sente lusingato in modo irresistibile, ma mi sembrava una roba da Cioè:mrgreen:


mentre invece prendervi dolcemente per il culo sparando cazzatine dolci a voi v'arimbarza, neh?

ahahahah


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tu sei uno di quello che si fascia la testa prima di rompersela?


magari è solo uno che prima di fare una cazzata ci pensa.


----------



## Non Registrato (20 Luglio 2012)

Lavarello ha detto:


> Mi ha fatto complimenti che mia moglie non mi fa più da almeno 5 anni


Invece tu glieli fai tutti i giorni, vero?


----------



## exStermy (20 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tu sei uno di quello che si fascia la testa prima di rompersela?


credo che relativamente alla sfera sessuale da impegnato, sia l'unico caso ove convenga avere rimpianti piuttosto che rimorsi...

ahahahah


----------



## Annuccia (20 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> cara Annuccia, sai che a volte mi sembra di aver sempre sottovalutato questa cosa delle paroline dolci?:mrgreen:
> 
> avevo letto da qualche parte che è un modo per tenersi un uomo, perchè si sente lusingato in modo irresistibile, ma mi sembrava una roba da* Cioè:mrgreen:*





ESATTO.....
ma scusa...
è tutta questione di maturità....che si perde alle volte(purtroppo) di fronte a due occhioni dolci....

anche a noi femminuccie piacciono le parole dolci...non troppe però...(a me personalmente)

ma un mqatrimonio non si basa su quello....



ma cmq fiato perso free...
fiato perso...


----------



## Lavarello (20 Luglio 2012)

*sms*

partiamo dalla seconda sera, magica, nel solito posto di caccia....
il giorno dopo arriva un sms nel quale mi si dice "non mandarmi sms adesso perchè è arrivato quel mio amico di fuori via".

Lei mi aveva detto di avere un storiellina saltuaria e senza pretesa alcuna con un tizio forestiero, ma la cosa che mi fa sorridere è che durante la sera "magica" non mi aveva menzionato che 'sto pistola sarebbe arrivato il giorno dopo... 
Ergo: non è che quella per la quale mi stavo dannando è un pochetto zoccola?  Forse anche le paroline dolci da lei spese si stanno ridimensionando.... Forse la sua frivolezza (e non la mia) la porta ad essere ancora senza alcun rapporto stabile e duraturo mentre si avvia verso i 40....

(o forse mi fa' comodo pensare così per archiviare la cosa..... ma che cazzo ne so... so solo che è una bella patatona)


----------



## Annuccia (20 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Tagliatelo e dallo ar gatto...
> 
> ahahahah



non l'avevo letta questa...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> magari è solo uno che prima di fare una cazzata ci pensa.



Amica ottantenne, dipende tutto da come la vivi. Mica è detto che sarà una cazzata, che la famiglia si spezzerà, che soffriranno tutti e alla fine tutto quello che rimarrà saranno cenere e lacrime. Magari è una botta e via, come si dice. Essù.


----------



## free (20 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> mentre invece prendervi dolcemente per il culo sparando cazzatine dolci a voi v'arimbarza, neh?
> 
> ahahahah


un po'!

sono una "vecchia" volpe
anzi, lo dico pure: ma sai con chi stai parlando? con una vecchia volpe!:mrgreen:


----------



## exStermy (20 Luglio 2012)

Lavarello ha detto:


> partiamo dalla seconda sera, magica, nel solito posto di caccia....
> il giorno dopo arriva un sms nel quale mi si dice "non mandarmi sms adesso perchè è arrivato quel mio amico di fuori via".
> 
> Lei mi aveva detto di avere un storiellina saltuaria e senza pretesa alcuna con un tizio forestiero, ma la cosa che mi fa sorridere è che durante la sera "magica" non mi aveva menzionato che 'sto pistola sarebbe arrivato il giorno dopo...
> ...


distraiti e lassa perde...

non sei in grado di gestire la scopata extratalamo...


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Luglio 2012)

Lavarello ha detto:


> Ergo: non è che quella per la quale mi stavo dannando è un pochetto zoccola? Forse anche le paroline dolci da lei spese si stanno ridimensionando....


Scusa: ma se anche fosse zoccola, tipo, cosa ti frega? Che mò vorresti una suora?


----------



## Annuccia (20 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> credo che relativamente alla sfera sessuale da impegnato, sia l'unico caso ove convenga avere rimpianti piuttosto che rimorsi...
> 
> ahahahah





si perchè mi sa....


che ci lascia le penne....e non solo quelle...


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> credo che relativamente alla sfera sessuale da impegnato, sia l'unico caso ove convenga avere rimpianti piuttosto che rimorsi...
> 
> ahahahah


Ah bè, se ti fai millemila paranoie da solo è meglio che ti fai cazzi tuoi in partenza, poco ma sicuro.


----------



## exStermy (20 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> un po'!
> 
> sono una "vecchia" volpe
> anzi, lo dico pure: ma sai con chi stai parlando? con una vecchia volpe!:mrgreen:


il prossimo dialogo che avrai, registralo e postacelo...

dev'esse no' spettacolo imperdibile...

ahahahah


----------



## oscuro (20 Luglio 2012)

*Lavarello*

Ti prego ascoltami:lascia stare,te ne pentirai amaramente come è accaduto al sottoscritto qualche anno fà,solo che io ero troppo pieno di me,arrogante e saccente,come si è a 27 anni,ci si nasce per certe cose o non ci si nasce,ogni tanto ci si diventa per rabbia!!!


----------



## Annuccia (20 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> distraiti e lassa perde...
> 
> non sei in grado di gestire la scopata extratalamo...



questa donna lo ricopre di tutti quei complimenti che la moglie non gli fa più...
(quante volte l'ho sentita sia da donne e da uomini)

forse
perchè



povera donna è troppo impegnata con i figli.la casa ecc ecc...



sono limiti...





chissa se ha mostrato lui la luna nel pozzo...
attento che ci caschi dentro e anneghi....


----------



## free (20 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> il prossimo dialogo che avrai, registralo e postacelo...
> 
> dev'esse no' spettacolo imperdibile...
> 
> ahahahah



non mancherò!:mrgreen:


----------



## exStermy (20 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ah bè, se ti fai millemila paranoie da solo è meglio che ti fai cazzi tuoi in partenza, poco ma sicuro.


se ti fai mille paranoie forse vuol dire che il rischio di perdere o rovinare cosa hai a casa non valga assolutamente la pena per una scopata extra...

pero' capisco che e' difficile comprenderlo per chi ha il cervello nelle mutande e relazioni di merda pura...

ahahahahah


----------



## Lavarello (20 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> magari è solo uno che prima di fare una cazzata ci pensa.


Mi hai capito...


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Luglio 2012)

Lavarello ha detto:


> partiamo dalla seconda sera, magica, nel solito posto di caccia....
> il giorno dopo arriva un sms nel quale mi si dice "non mandarmi sms adesso perchè è arrivato quel mio amico di fuori via".
> 
> Lei mi aveva detto di avere un storiellina saltuaria e senza pretesa alcuna con un tizio forestiero, ma la cosa che mi fa sorridere è che durante la sera "magica" non mi aveva menzionato che 'sto pistola sarebbe arrivato il giorno dopo...
> ...


scusa ma... lei è single e tu no... per questo, mentre lei dava per scontato che tu avresti fatto sesso con un'altra donna, tu non hai pensato che lei potesse fare altrettanto? Ragazzo... una che decide di intrattenere una relazione con un uomo sposato non ha proprio fatto voto di castità, eh? Poi se è zoccola non lo so... magari ha solo una sana vita sessuale. Sai ... è single... non deve dar conto a nessuno, lei. Anche se.. l'amico di fuori via... se è solo un amico... non si dovrebbe inficiare degli sms altrui. Ma tu ti sentivi coinvolto?


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Luglio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> questa donna lo ricopre di tutti quei complimenti che la moglie non gli fa più...
> (quante volte l'ho sentita sia da donne e da uomini)
> 
> forse
> ...


Ma scusa Annù: se io faccio un complimento a mio marito di quelli che gli facevo 25 anni fa, quello mi chiede subito cos'ho combinato!


----------



## Non Registrato (20 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> scusa ma... lei è single e tu no... per questo, mentre lei dava per scontato che tu avresti fatto sesso con un'altra donna, tu non hai pensato che lei potesse fare altrettanto? Ragazzo... una che decide di intrattenere una relazione con un uomo sposato non ha proprio fatto voto di castità, eh? Poi se è zoccola non lo so... magari ha solo una sana vita sessuale. Sai ... è single... non deve dar conto a nessuno, lei. Anche se.. l'amico di fuori via... se è solo un amico... non si dovrebbe inficiare degli sms altrui. Ma tu ti sentivi coinvolto?


Concordo, in più la storia di non mandare gli sms puzza lontano un miglio.


Maurizio


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> se ti fai mille paranoie forse vuol dire che il rischio di perdere o rovinare cosa hai a casa non valga assolutamente la pena per una scopata extra...


No, se ti fai mille paranoie vuol dire proprio che ti fai mille paranoie. Se stai a pensà che quella può essere un zoccola, vuol dire che stai con la testa tarata in maniera tale che è proprio meglio che ti fai i cazzi tuoi. Basta che poi non diventi un prurito che non puoi grattare.



> pero' capisco che e' difficile comprenderlo per chi ha il cervello nelle mutande e relazioni di merda pura...


Aridaje. Compà se la seconda osservazione la fai a me abbozzala che non è il mio caso.


----------



## lothar57 (20 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> distraiti e lassa perde...
> 
> non sei in grado di gestire la scopata extratalamo...


Stermy ciao...registrati che ti voglio quotare daiiiii...se lo fai ti mando i turtlen...perche'le orecchiette sono fantstiche ma loro di piu'..ahahah..cassanate a parte....

vero lui e'molto invornito..poi geloso non esiste...anche la''mia''e'single,ma come le ho appena detto,lei nega ma...capisco che sia ambita.e cosa dovrebbe fare??pensare a me??.......oddio se non la da e'meglio...ma amen.


----------



## Annuccia (20 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> magari è solo uno che prima di fare una cazzata ci pensa.


si...
e poi...



lo fa ugualmente....



guarda non se se sia peggio colui che si fa travolgere all'istante guidato solo dalla voce del pisello(perchè per alcuni c'è poco da fare...)
o uno che ci pensa..si frantuma il cervello,manda 14mila sms....che prima del pisello fa entrare il pensiero..le luci le stelle...e romanticherie sprecate...


----------



## Annuccia (20 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma scusa Annù: se io faccio un complimento a mio marito di quelli che gli facevo 25 anni fa, quello mi chiede subito cos'ho combinato!




:rotfl::rotfl:



alcune persone il cervello lo hanno comprato all'ikea...


pazienza sbri...


----------



## exStermy (20 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No, se ti fai mille paranoie vuol dire proprio che ti fai mille paranoie. Se stai a pensà che quella può essere un zoccola, vuol dire che stai con la testa tarata in maniera tale che è proprio meglio che ti fai i cazzi tuoi. Basta che poi non diventi un prurito che non puoi grattare.
> 
> 
> 
> Aridaje. Compà se la seconda osservazione la fai a me abbozzala che non è il mio caso.


le mie paranoie sarebbero che, pur apprezzando la ciulada extra, se solo ci fosse pure lo 0,000000000000000001% di possibilita' di essere sgamato, il conseguente ritrovarmi nella merda mi farebbe preferire come succedaneo, una bella sega...

ahahahah

quindi comprendo i fan dell'ogni lassata e' persa e del carpe diam perche' o valutano alla cazzo le conseguenze in cui possono incappare o hanno proprio situazioni del cazzo di cui liberarsi magari anche inconsciamente...

tertium non datur e scegli pure la busta 1 o la 2...

ahahahahah


----------



## battiato63 (20 Luglio 2012)

Lavarello ha detto:


> No, forse non ci siamo capiti....
> A me piacciono le donne longilinee, bionde e lisce.
> Quella per la quale sbroccavo (o sbrocco ancora?) è un pochino abbondante, mora e ricciolona.



liscia...gassata  o ferrarelle?....:mrgreen:


----------



## la_tradita (20 Luglio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> questa donna lo ricopre di tutti quei complimenti che la moglie non gli fa più...
> (quante volte l'ho sentita sia da donne e da uomini)
> 
> forse
> ...


quoto


----------



## free (20 Luglio 2012)

_
La mia donna dice di non voler sposare nessuno,
nemmeno se Giove stesso lo chiedesse, al di fuori di me.
Parla: ma ciò che la donna dice all’amante bramoso,
bisogna scriverlo nel vento e nell'acqua che scorre
_
te lo dice Catullo, e chi siamo noi per contraddirlo?


----------



## Annuccia (20 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> _
> La mia donna dice di non voler sposare nessuno,
> nemmeno se Giove stesso lo chiedesse, al di fuori di me.
> Parla:* ma ciò che la donna dice all’amante bramoso,**
> ...




a queste parole dolci aggiungo ...una volta tirato lo sciacquone tutto va a finire in quel posto.....insieme alle robe simili...


sono stata delicata???


----------



## tradito77 (20 Luglio 2012)

Lostris ha detto:


> Esistono eh, quegli incontri che ti prendono di pancia.
> E trovarsi apprezzato in un certo modo, riprovare determinate sensazioni, può far vacillare.
> Ci si abitua inevitabilmente un pò a ciò che si ha a fianco per lungo tempo.
> 
> ...


Quoto in pieno questo intervento di Lostris.
Io sto dall'altra parte, sono stato tradito, e ti posso dire che se tu sapessi cosa potresti provocare a tua moglie (se davvero l'ami ancora, ovviamente), per me lasceresti perdere.

In bocca al lupo per la scelta.


----------



## exStermy (20 Luglio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> a queste parole dolci aggiungo ...una volta tirato lo sciacquone tutto va a finire in quel posto.....insieme alle robe simili...
> 
> 
> sono stata delicata???


civilizzata senz'altro...

ahahahah


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> le mie paranoie sarebbero che, pur apprezzando la ciulada extra, se solo ci fosse pure lo 0,000000000000000001% di possibilita' di essere sgamato, il conseguente ritrovarmi nella merda mi farebbe preferire come succedaneo, una bella sega...
> 
> ahahahah
> 
> ...


Allora apro una parentesi ma solo lo spazio di questo singolo post, che poi non mi va di tirarmi dentro discussioni infinite. 
Io penso che non è che "i fan del carpe diem che non pensano alle conseguenze o che blablabla". Io penso che uno che non ruba perchè ha paura che lo peschino e lo sbattano in galera non è più furbo o di più alta levatura morale rispetto a chi va per gioiellerie. Non è certo un santo. Sono entrambi ladri, solo che il primo ha meno, ma molto meno fegato dell'altro. 
Per me se uno vorrebbe e non lo fa perchè c'è quello 0,000000000000000001% di possibilita' di essere sgamato è un quaqquaraquà che pensa una cosa e si comporta in un'altro modo. Mi avessi scritto "sai non lo faccio per rispetto di mia moglie, perchè non vorrei che fosse una sofferente inconsapevole, perchè non è giusto in termini assoluto" sarebbe stato diverso. Ma così, ripeto, è tutt'altra storia ed ecco come la penso. Il discorso vale pure per l'autore del thread. Per me parentesi chiusa. Continuate pure.


----------



## battiato63 (20 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Allora apro una parentesi ma solo lo spazio di questo singolo post, che poi non mi va di tirarmi dentro discussioni infinite.
> Io penso che non è che "i fan del carpe diem che non pensano alle conseguenze o che blablabla". Io penso che uno che non ruba perchè ha paura che lo peschino e lo sbattano in galera non è più furbo o di più alta levatura morale rispetto a chi va per gioiellerie. Non è certo un santo. Sono entrambi ladri, solo che il primo ha meno, ma molto meno fegato dell'altro.
> Per me se uno vorrebbe e non lo fa perchè c'è quello 0,000000000000000001% di possibilita' di essere sgamato è un quaqquaraquà che pensa una cosa e si comporta in un'altro modo. Mi avessi scritto "sai non lo faccio per rispetto di mia moglie, perchè non vorrei che fosse una sofferente inconsapevole, perchè non è giusto in termini assoluto" sarebbe stato diverso. Ma così, ripeto, è tutt'altra storia ed ecco come la penso. Il discorso vale pure per l'autore del thread. Per me parentesi chiusa. Continuate pure.



[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]




[/FONT]


----------



## exStermy (20 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Allora apro una parentesi ma solo lo spazio di questo singolo post, che poi non mi va di tirarmi dentro discussioni infinite.
> Io penso che non è che "i fan del carpe diem che non pensano alle conseguenze o che blablabla". Io penso che uno che non ruba perchè ha paura che lo peschino e lo sbattano in galera non è più furbo o di più alta levatura morale rispetto a chi va per gioiellerie. Non è certo un santo. Sono entrambi ladri, solo che il primo ha meno, ma molto meno fegato dell'altro.
> Per me se uno vorrebbe e non lo fa perchè c'è quello 0,000000000000000001% di possibilita' di essere sgamato è un quaqquaraquà che pensa una cosa e si comporta in un'altro modo. Mi avessi scritto "sai non lo faccio per rispetto di mia moglie, perchè non vorrei che fosse una sofferente inconsapevole, perchè non è giusto in termini assoluto" sarebbe stato diverso. Ma così, ripeto, è tutt'altra storia ed ecco come la penso. Il discorso vale pure per l'autore del thread. Per me parentesi chiusa. Continuate pure.


ma per me in quel ritrovarsi nella merda e' racchiuso tutto, anche il ritrovarsi nella merda in due e non da solo ed il non tradire anche per rispetto, per questioni morali etcetc per me e' proprio il minimo sindacale che pero' tu giustamente forse non conoscendo il mio pensiero miliardi di volte gia' palesato, non conoscevi...


----------



## battiato63 (20 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma per me in quel ritrovarsi nella merda e' racchiuso tutto, anche il ritrovarsi nella merda in due e non da solo ed il non tradire anche per rispetto, per questioni morali etcetc per me e' proprio il minimo sindacale che pero' tu giustamente forse non conoscendo il mio pensiero miliardi di volte gia' palesato, non conoscevi...


noto che ci sguazzi nella merda...è il tuo habita naturale?:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Annuccia (20 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma per me in quel ritrovarsi nella merda e' racchiuso tutto, anche il ritrovarsi nella merda in due e non da solo ed il non tradire anche per rispetto, per questioni morali etcetc per me e' proprio il minimo sindacale che pero' tu giustamente forse non conoscendo il mio pensiero miliardi di volte gia' palesato, non conoscevi...



pensando alle possibili conseguenze....dici..
ma chi mi porta....
e per conseguenze si intendono anche le sofferenze altrui....


non fa una piega...



però se avessi la certezza assuluta che conseguenze non ce ne siano.....
che tutti inizi e finisca li..e stop...???


(includici anche una bella gnocca dai....che ti tende...la mano...e qualcos'altro....)



che fai...
?


oh so curiosa....


----------



## exStermy (20 Luglio 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> noto che ci sguazzi nella merda...è il tuo habita naturale?:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


infatti co' le merde come te ce vado a nozze...

a te t'hanno inkulato da piccolo e la nerchia e' arrivata fino ar cervello a farte tutti sti danni...


----------



## exStermy (20 Luglio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> pensando alle possibili conseguenze....dici..
> ma chi mi porta....
> e per conseguenze si intendono anche le sofferenze altrui....
> 
> ...


la certezza assoluta che non ci sarebbero conseguenze non esiste perche' gia' avrei difficolta' a guardarla negli occhi...

me so' levato gli sfizi prima e mo' so' molto piu' capace de fa' er domatore d'ormoni...

ahahahah


----------



## battiato63 (20 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> infatti co' le merde come te ce vado a nozze...
> 
> a te t'hanno inkulato da piccolo e la nerchia e' arrivata fino ar cervello a farte tutti sti danni...



colpito e affondato eh?..... la verità ti fa male sfigatello.....


----------



## exStermy (20 Luglio 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> colpito e affondato eh?..... la verità ti fa male sfigatello.....


la verita' e' che a me al limite me poj affonda' te invece essendo uno stronzo galleggi...

ma te ripeto, rimani a galleggia' qua che ce servi...

ahahahah


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Luglio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> pensando alle possibili conseguenze....dici..
> ma chi mi porta....
> e per conseguenze si intendono anche le sofferenze altrui....
> 
> ...


Mi stai ancora broccolando Ste'? No, dico... non mi sono spiegata? va bene, provo a spiegarmi meglio:





capisti Annuccia? ci ho messo mesi a farmi invitare per le ferie...


----------



## free (20 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Allora apro una parentesi ma solo lo spazio di questo singolo post, che poi non mi va di tirarmi dentro discussioni infinite.
> Io penso che non è che "i fan del carpe diem che non pensano alle conseguenze o che blablabla". Io penso che uno che non ruba perchè ha paura che lo peschino e lo sbattano in galera non è più furbo o di più alta levatura morale rispetto a chi va per gioiellerie. Non è certo un santo. Sono entrambi ladri, solo che il primo ha meno, ma molto meno fegato dell'altro.
> Per me se uno vorrebbe e non lo fa perchè c'è quello 0,000000000000000001% di possibilita' di essere sgamato è un quaqquaraquà che pensa una cosa e si comporta in un'altro modo. Mi avessi scritto "sai non lo faccio per rispetto di mia moglie, perchè non vorrei che fosse una sofferente inconsapevole, perchè non è giusto in termini assoluto" sarebbe stato diverso. Ma così, ripeto, è tutt'altra storia ed ecco come la penso. Il discorso vale pure per l'autore del thread. Per me parentesi chiusa. Continuate pure.


io non sono molto d'accordo, in via generale
credo invece che, tra tutte le idee che ci attraversano la mente, esistano anche propositi immorali, cattivi, maligni, vendicativi etc. etc., il male, insomma, ma che stia a noi riflettere e scegliere il bene
ne discende che, se io ho un brutto pensiero ma alla fine mi comporto bene, questo conta
sarà che mi è sempre stato sulle balle il concetto che ci insegnavano al catechismo, e cioè che si pecca con azioni, pensieri ed omissioni
il tuo es. del ladro quindi non mi pare calzante per un motivo molto semplice: il primo ladro non è un ladro
per quanto riguarda il tradimento, uguale: chi non tradisce per timore di essere scoperto, non è un traditore, ed il timore comunque non è di certo avulso da tutto un contesto più ampio, e cioè timore di perdere quello che si ha, ad es. il rispetto


----------



## aristocat (20 Luglio 2012)

Lavarello ha detto:


> partiamo dalla seconda sera, magica, nel solito posto di caccia....
> il giorno dopo arriva un sms nel quale mi si dice "non mandarmi sms adesso perchè è arrivato quel mio amico di fuori via".
> 
> Lei mi aveva detto di avere un storiellina saltuaria e senza pretesa alcuna con un tizio forestiero, ma la cosa che mi fa sorridere è che durante la sera "magica" non mi aveva menzionato che 'sto pistola sarebbe arrivato il giorno dopo...
> ...


Scusa, ma cosa pretendi? Adesso per una storia extra tutta divertimento e spensieratezza cerchi la Vergine delle Rocce? Che senso ha fare le pulci sulla sua moralità quando sei sulla stessa barca, è un po' come il bue che dice "cornuto" all'asino. Ti torna?


----------



## Tebina (20 Luglio 2012)

per me se la tromba e basta.


----------



## Non Registrato (20 Luglio 2012)

Tebina ha detto:


> per me se la tromba e basta.


Per me se non segue i consigli Nostri (non tuoi) se la tromba e poi salta fuori magicamente il matrimonio in crisi perché la moglie qua, la moglie la....


----------



## tebina (20 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Per me se non segue i consigli Nostri (non tuoi) se la tromba e poi salta fuori magicamente il matrimonio in crisi perché la moglie qua, la moglie la....


Veramente non gli ho ho dato nessun tipo di consiglio. Io.
Leggendo ho solo presupposto che inconsciamente la decisione l'abbia già presa.


----------



## Eretteo (20 Luglio 2012)

Lavarello ha detto:


> No, forse non ci siamo capiti....
> A me piacciono le donne longilinee, bionde e lisce.
> Quella per la quale sbroccavo (o sbrocco ancora?) è un pochino abbondante, mora e ricciolona.


Dopo una vita hai deciso di gettarti fra le curve,ormai stufo di monotoni rettilinei dove anche un neopatentato sa filare a 300 all'ora.......ma mi pare che tu abbia preso per oro zecchino una latta unta d'olio buttata da un pescatore che ha cenato con un buon boccone di tonno;ti ha fatto sentire Giacomo Casanova un giorno in cui non batteva chiodo,ma appena le e' arrivato un amico ti ha intimato subito di non frantumare le sfere.
Guardaci tu se ne vale la pena di rovinarsi la vita per un elemento del genere....


----------



## Hellseven (20 Luglio 2012)

*In realtà*



la_tradita ha detto:


> sono d'accordo, leggiti il forum prima di fare cazzate


potresti anche fare l'inverso: guai certi ma divertimento assicurato.


----------



## Non Registrato (20 Luglio 2012)

tebina ha detto:


> Veramente non gli ho ho dato nessun tipo di consiglio. Io.
> Leggendo ho solo presupposto che inconsciamente la decisione l'abbia già presa.


Tebe...ma che fai??? Mi rispondi seriamente???
Stavo scherzando...


----------



## Eliade.temp (20 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Tebe...ma che fai??? Mi rispondi seriamente???
> Stavo scherzando...


Ops...ho dimenticato il nick....XD


----------

